# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 00:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 00:34)

parou de chover aqui


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 00:41)

É verdade @jonas_87 , por aqui se a previsões se vierem a concretizar será um exemplo disso, zona pouco habituada a muito vento! Ainda para mais predominante de Oeste e Noroeste! Vamos aguardar, e esperar que as previsões não se concretizem! Por aqui contínua a chuva, com a frente quase a passar! Pós-frontal aparentemente vigoroso já no radar! O dia de ontem rendeu 13.6mm, Janeiro ficou.se pelos 31.2mm, manifestamente pouco, a precipitação destes dias a revelar.se muito importante!
 Hoje já sigo com com 2.1mm.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TekClub (1 Fev 2019 às 01:01)

por aqui começou a chuva e o vento forte...


----------



## jamestorm (1 Fev 2019 às 04:15)

rajadas de vento de vez em qdo mais fortes de resto está tudo calmo por aqui, também não chove.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2019 às 07:09)

Bom dia, 
Mais um dia de tempestade. A mínima foi de 11,1°C. 
Agora estão 12,5°C, céu muito nublado e muito vento. A rajada máxima foi de 48 km/h, de noroeste. 
A precipitação acumulada continua nos 1,5 mm, desde as 00:30, devido à passagem da superfície frontal.


----------



## Geopower (1 Fev 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. Aguaceiro fraco neste momento. Vento forte de NW com rajadas. 13.7°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2019 às 07:44)

Boas, 

De momento o vento está apenas moderado a forte com rajadas. 

O litoral de Torres Vedras, por exemplo a ser mais atingido, há momentos rajada de 97 km/h na estação amadora de Santa Cruz.


----------



## Rui R. (1 Fev 2019 às 08:39)

Bom dia. 
Por Castanheira de Pera descida brusca da temperatura, chuva torrencial acompanhada por granizo e trovoada. Demorou 10 minutos. Agora mais calmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 09:11)

Bom dia
E depois de alguns aguaceiros moderados que cairam ontem durante a noite e madrugada, este inicio de manhã segue igual e com vento moderado.
Ouvi agora mesmo o ronco de um trovão.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 09:34)

Bom dia!
Uma rajada de vento forte foi o meu despertador hoje. 
Cai um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## meko60 (1 Fev 2019 às 09:51)

Bom dia!
Aproxima-se mais 1 aguaceiro....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 09:54)

Bom dia pessoal,

Os aguaceiros vão.se sucedendo, até agora fracos! Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva o dia de hoje  Pelo radar aproxima.se qualquer coisa mais forte 






Fotos por volta das 8.45H


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 10:11)

Aguaceiro forte em Azeitão, efeito orográfico da Arrábida a trabalhar  Acumulado disparou para os 5.1mmTemperatura desceu aos 10.8ºc, mas volta a subir para 11.2ºc! De qualquer forma já se sente bem o arrefecimento, mas típico de um pós-frontal, nada de mais!


----------



## Rachie (1 Fev 2019 às 10:45)

Carga de água repentina na Venda com rajadas de vento fortíssimas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 10:47)

Bom dia a todos. Neste momento trovoada, aguaceiro torrencial e granizo! Grande susto!


----------



## dvieira (1 Fev 2019 às 10:54)

Sim trovoada com um pouco de granizo á mistura. Mas já acalmou. 9.5 ºC. 68% HR.


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2019 às 10:55)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte, com algumas rajadas à mistura.

Acumulado de 1.2 mm

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Fev 2019 às 11:00)

Bom dia, sou novo neste forum, mas já o acompanho á muito tempo, bem para vos dizer que aqui por Coruche têm sido dias bem bons de precipitação, mas contudo o mês de Janeiro acabou com 38mm o que é muito pouco para esta altura, hoje têm ocorrido alguns aguaceiros mas nada de trovoada por enquanto, está é um pouco frio, 10.7ºC e 5.1mm que cairam, pena que para os próximos tempos regressa o AA.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 11:02)

belo aguaceiro passou aqui agora


----------



## homem do mar (1 Fev 2019 às 11:08)

Boas por aqui ainda tive sol há 10 minutos e agora chuva torrencial durante 2 minutos

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 11:15)

Célula mais agressiva à pouco por Sesimbra! Acumulado na estação mais próxima de *8.9mm* Algum granizo, temperatura a descer aos *9.6ºc*, e rajada de *41.7km´h*!
 https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISESIMBR8#history

Radares a começarem a dar problemas novamente!  Já mais parece o siresp 

Imagem de radar da célula referida!








Duas fotos da mesma, na chegada e partida da dita


----------



## Rui R. (1 Fev 2019 às 11:19)

Por agora vento moderado, intercalado com rajadas fortes, sensação térmica a descer acentuadamente. Chuva moderada, acentuada com as rajadas fortes do vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 11:21)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Bom dia, sou novo neste forum, mas já o acompanho á muito tempo, bem para vos dizer que aqui por Coruche têm sido dias bem bons de precipitação, mas contudo o mês de Janeiro acabou com 38mm o que é muito pouco para esta altura, hoje têm ocorrido alguns aguaceiros mas nada de trovoada por enquanto, está é um pouco frio, 10.7ºC e 5.1mm que cairam, pena que para os próximos tempos regressa o AA.



Bem vindo , e bons eventos


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 11:52)

Esta manhã segue com períodos de aguaceiros, com céu muito escuro, e vento forte, as estradas estão cobertas de folhas e de pequenos ramos.
Diria até que o vento sopra a mais de 70 km/h.
Os ribeiros levam já um caudal bastante razoável.

A nascente do rio Alviela rebentou pela 1ª vez este ano, e com bastante força já.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 11:55)

mais um aguaceiro, chuva na horizontal por causa do vento


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Fev 2019 às 11:56)

Mais um aguaceiro neste momento.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Fev 2019 às 11:57)

Aguaceiro forte agora.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2019 às 12:08)

Sem dúvida dos dias mais ventosos deste Outono/Inverno, vento sustentado brutal por Lisboa, avenidas com direção oeste-este são autênticos túneis de vento.

Pena o Geofísico já não debitar dados de vento, deve-se estar a aproximar dos 40km/h de vento médio.

A cam de Carcavelos da Beachcam está a levar uma tareia brutal


----------



## jamestorm (1 Fev 2019 às 12:14)

Rajadas por vezes bem fortes por aqui, mas nao constante...tambem nao chove.


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2019 às 12:15)

A luz já foi a baixo por aqui e voltou de seguida.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2019 às 12:22)

remember disse:


> A luz já foi a baixo por aqui e voltou de seguida.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Já chove de novo, com umas rajadas fortes à mistura.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 12:34)

outro aguaceiro com rajadas a chegar

EDIT: acabei ter rajada *50.4km/h*


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Fev 2019 às 12:37)

Boa isto hoje mais um belo aguaceiro.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 12:46)

Granizada por aqui! 
Alarmes dos carros a apitar e tudo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 12:58)

Trovão agora e mais outro aguaceiro forte! Tem chovido bem esta manhã!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 12:59)

Bastante vento pela Cidade Universitária, difícil andar contra o vento. Até caiu um ramo de uma árvore mesmo à minha frente, que sorte.

Difíceis as aproximações ao aeroporto de Lisboa.








6 voos a divergir para Faro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 13:16)

O vento forte continua a soprar, e causando muitas quedas de árvores e danos na rede eléctrica aqui pelo ribatejo.
Agora está também a escurecer muito, até parece que já é noite.


Entretanto na Nazaré, nem se ve o areal.


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2019 às 13:28)

Boa Tarde

Belo dia de inverno, com vento muito forte e aguaceiros, mas por enquanto sem trovoada ou granizo. O acumulado segue nos *4,8 mm*.
O vento tem soprado de NW na ordem dos 20/30 Km/h e já atingiu uma rajada de *44,3 Km/h*. 
A frente de ontem deixou uma acumulado de *6,6 mm*, fazendo com que Janeiro terminasse com *22**,8 mm*. Uma miséria 

T. Atual: *12,7ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: NW / 31,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2019 às 13:31)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Boa isto hoje mais um belo aguaceiro.


Bem-vindo  Bons seguimentos


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 13:45)

remember disse:


> Acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte, com algumas rajadas à mistura.
> 
> Acumulado de 1.2 mm
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk





remember disse:


> A luz já foi a baixo por aqui e voltou de seguida.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Boa tarde

Confirmo ambos, com granizo à mistura aqui em cima no Casal da Serra.
Luz abaixo e net também, só voltou há pouco.

As eólicas de vez em quando estão travadas, vento excessivo?

O pico do vento horário nas estações do IPMA foi registado em *S.Pedro de Moel* na leitura das 10h: *61,9 Km/h* de vento médio, enquanto o *Cabo da Roca* registava *51,5 Km/h*.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 13:50)

mais um aguaceiro, vento médio a 27km/h, wind chill a *5.6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2019 às 13:56)

Vento absolutamente incrivel na Ponte, o autocarro vinha a 20km/h e não fosse a experiência do motorista tinha embatido contra o gradeamento lateral. O mar jà galgou o paredão da Costa de Caparica a avaliar pelo BeachCam.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 14:02)

este aguaceiro está a durar mais, wind chill já vai em 4.3ºC


----------



## tucha (1 Fev 2019 às 14:07)

criz0r disse:


> Vento absolutamente incrivel na Ponte, o autocarro vinha a 20km/h e não fosse a experiência do motorista tinha embatido contra o gradeamento lateral. O mar jà galgou o paredão da Costa de Caparica a avaliar pelo BeachCam.



Tive uma amiga que por volta da 1 da tarde de mostrou uma foto da ponte 25, com um despiste de alguém que embateu no gradeamento, é caso para fecharem ambas as pontes se ainda não o fizeram, porque eu a andar aqui por LISBOA  tive problemas, quase não me segurava na rua, imagino um carro...

E neste momento aqui por Telheiras, Sol, nada de chuva (aliás tem havido muito poucos aguaceiros, essencialmente concentrados na parte da manha) mas muito , muito vento, as rajadas não são constantes mas quando sopram tem um força incrivel...

E agora sim, um belo de um aguaceiro com chuva praticamente na honrizontal e que molha aquelas partes das janelas que só são molhadas em dias de temporal de muito vento...
Imagino como deva de estar o mar na zona de Sintra e Cascais...


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 14:35)

Numa curta saída à rua, zona alta da Póvoa, vento médio entre 30 e 40 Km/h, rajadas à volta dos 50 Km/h (mas não fui aos locais mais desabrigados).
Há dias de verão piores...

13,3ºC


----------



## dfirmino (1 Fev 2019 às 15:05)

Boa tarde. Por aqui sigo neste momento com rajadas a atingir os 50 km/h. Chuva com um pouco granizo a ocorrer, sensivelmente, de hora em hora. Nova célula em aproximação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 15:07)

Aguaceiro bem forte agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 15:30)

Queda de granizo agora...










Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (1 Fev 2019 às 15:37)

Temperatura a cair. Neste momento registo 7,5 ºC. HR 65 %.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 15:45)

Grande sarai


dvieira disse:


> Temperatura a cair. Neste momento registo 7,5 ºC. HR 65 %.


Olá. Não caiu granizo aí? Troveja agora e está muito escuro...


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 15:48)

O céu começou a escurecer bastante, e já fez uns bons trovões, o que deu origem agora mesmo a umas rajadas de vento forte acompanhados de granizo.
O eco amarelo sobre a zona da Serra D'Aire não deixa margem para dúvidas.

Em Montemor-o-Velho


----------



## dvieira (1 Fev 2019 às 15:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Grande sarai
> 
> Olá. Não caiu granizo aí?


Boa tarde.Caiu á cerca de 20 minutos atrás o que se deve também a esta queda de temperatura. Foi alguma quantidade mas não foi assim um fenómeno fora do comum. Mas talvez a célula tenha passado mais a esse lado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 15:51)

dvieira disse:


> Boa tarde.Caiu á cerca de 20 minutos atrás o que se deve também a esta queda de temperatura. Foi alguma quantidade mas não foi assim um fenómeno fora do comum. Mas talvez a célula tenha passado mais a esse lado.


Boa tarde. Claro que não é fora do comum. Hoje foi a segunda vez... continua a trovejar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 15:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde. Claro que não é fora do comum. Hoje foi a segunda vez... continua a trovejar.



Olha eu pelo menos aqui já não vi granizo à algum tempo, também caiu aqui durantes uns 2 a 3 minutos.


----------



## dvieira (1 Fev 2019 às 15:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde. Claro que não é fora do comum. Hoje foi a segunda vez... continua a trovejar.


Não está um mau dia para o inverno aborrecido que temos tido. Mas falando em granizo, lembro-me de uma queda abrupta essa já uma grande célula fora do comum em ficou tudo branco por uma horas. A temperatura desceu aos 4 ºC em pleno mês de Abril. Neste momento a temperatura subiu umas décimas. 7,7 º C. HR 67 %.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:16)

StormRic disse:


> Numa curta saída à rua, zona alta da Póvoa, vento médio entre 30 e 40 Km/h, rajadas à volta dos 50 Km/h (mas não fui aos locais mais desabrigados).
> Há dias de verão piores...
> 
> 13,3ºC



Mesmo, há dias de verão bem piores, por cá andei com rajadas de 80 km/h.
Por norma tenho sempre mais vento em dias sem aviso do Ipma. 
Há coisas que não se explicam... 
Enfim, um dia ventoso como tantos outros.
2 mm de acumulado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:17)

Mais um aguaceiro forte com o vento a aumentar...

Edit: Trovoada!


----------



## Crissie (1 Fev 2019 às 16:17)

Devo ser a única que acha que não está nada de extraordinário:/ 


Já choveu, já fez sol, neste momento está vento considerado médio.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:19)

ouvi um trovão ao longe


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2019 às 16:19)

Boa tarde, 
Dia de tempestade, com alguns aguaceiros fortes, que renderam 2,8 mm, e muito vento.
De resto, o Sol tem brilhado e neste momento estão 13,9ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro forte com o vento a aumentar...
> 
> Edit: Trovoada!


Aguaceiro bastante forte! O mais forte do dia... também algum granizo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:24)

A trovoada continua a faze barulho e com ela a vir alguns aguaceiros por vezes fortes.


Simplesmente sem palavras, esta foto, retrata bem a forte ondulação.


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2019 às 16:24)

Granizada forte neste momento em Peniche 

Está fortíssimo e acompanhado de rajadas de vento muito fortes!!!


----------



## Tyna (1 Fev 2019 às 16:26)

trovão em Porto Salvo/ Tagus Park


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:27)

trovoada a norte


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 16:28)

A1, Sacavém para SSW








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2019 às 16:32)

Pareceu-me ver um clarão na rua... talvez algum relâmpago. Mas nada de roncos.


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 16:33)

A8 para NNE e ENE








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (1 Fev 2019 às 16:34)

Tyna disse:


> trovão em Porto Salvo/ Tagus Park





Foi só um trovãozito até agora...  pode ser que venha mais, nas próximas células...


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 16:40)

A8, Cabeço de Montachique





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:41)

ficou de noite


----------



## Tyna (1 Fev 2019 às 16:41)

Tonton disse:


> Foi só um trovãozito até agora...  pode ser que venha mais, nas próximas células...



esperemos que venham mais


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 16:44)

já chove


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 16:48)

A21, Malveira 














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (1 Fev 2019 às 16:53)

StormRic disse:


> A21, Malveira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trouxe granizo 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2019 às 16:56)

Belas células no horizonte, mas têm passado todas ao lado. A tarde tem sido soalheira e não choveu mais desde o último post.
O vento continua a soprar forte e nalgumas avenidas da cidade, chegam a ser autênticos corredores de vento que nem se aguenta em pé.
Em Alcochete, a ondulação do Tejo tem sido forte e por vezes galga as muralhas.

T. Atual: *13,1ºC *
HR: 47%
Vento: NW / 25,9 Km/h


----------



## criz0r (1 Fev 2019 às 17:05)

Céu quase preto.






Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (1 Fev 2019 às 17:06)

Aqui pelo Litoral o vento assusta um bocado. Os plátanos que ladeiam a estrada de Colares abanam e bem e ouve-se um uivo constante. 
Quando passei em Cheleiros, de manhã, o Lizandro já passava por cima do passadiço, que liga as duas margens a jusante.


----------



## david 6 (1 Fev 2019 às 17:10)

mais um aguaceiro, tive rajada *56km/h*


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 17:12)

Aguaceiro brutal, condução às ondas devido aos ventos laterais, descida de 4°C em 1 minuto.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2019 às 17:14)

Ui que vento quente  vai lá vai...

Temperatura a cair dois graus, durante a passagem desta.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 17:15)

Ribamar, praia dos Coxos 

64 Km/h !!
12,6°C
70%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (1 Fev 2019 às 17:20)

Que temporal agora, so durou 3 a 5 minutos, chuva intensa e vento suficiente forte para partir uns galhos - Entrecampos


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 17:44)

Praia dos Coxos 

Fotos possíveis com os 40 a 60 Km/h e a levar com o spray das ondas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2019 às 17:46)

Caiu uma bela chuvada com algum granizo e vento fortíssimo há coisa de meia-hora! A escuridão era medonha mas não me apercebi de qualquer trovoada.
A temperatura caiu cerca de 3 graus. O acumulado disparou para os *6 mm.*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 18:04)

Mais um forte aguaceiro à coisa de 10 minutos por Azeitão! Acumulado nos *6.3mm*, e uma valente tareia de vento "gélido" daquelas! Velocidade média de* 45km.h* , com rajada máxima de* 64.8km,h*  Temperatura atual de* 9.1ºc*! Belíssimos dias de Inverno estes


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 18:19)

Mais uma linha de células em aproximação (Praia dos Coxos).
12°C
73%
Mantem-se 40 a 60 Km/h e rajadas até 70/80 Km/h.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (1 Fev 2019 às 18:20)

Em Lisboa dia de aguaceiros fracos a moderados pós frontais


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 18:30)

Células a caminho da Ericeira/Sintra. 
(Praia dos Coxos)

Qualidade foto péssima, peço desculpa, escuro e telemóvel não se dão bem.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2019 às 18:44)

Por aqui o acumulado situa-se nos 4,1 mm. A trovoada passou ao lado. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,6ºC
Mín: 9,8ºC
Prec: 4,1 mm
Rajada máxima: 66 km/h

Corroios
Máx: 16,0ºC
Mín: 10,3ºC

Agora estão 11,8ºC e céu limpo.

PS: Estou a criar um calendário para o fórum Meteopt.com, com base nas sugestões do nosso membro francófono @Toby. Daqui a umas horas publico no tópico "Calendário meteopt.com 2019".


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 18:46)

Mais uns aguaceiros com granizo á mistura, a cair neste momento.
A fórnea voltou a correr e bem.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 18:54)

Relâmpago no Campo Grande seguido de trovão.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 18:57)

Mais um, estão a Norte daqui. Estivesse eu em casa...


----------



## meko60 (1 Fev 2019 às 18:57)

Troveja!


----------



## celsomartins84 (1 Fev 2019 às 18:57)

As pessoas metem-se a jeito e depois não querem..

https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/depressao/vento-forte-arrastou-pessoas-junto-ao-farol-da-nazare

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2019 às 18:59)

Relâmpagos a norte da Ericeira 
Mais células a caminho da região Oeste.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 19:02)

Grande granizada aqui no Campo Grande, e suponho que tenha passado de raspão.


----------



## meko60 (1 Fev 2019 às 19:04)

Ui, este foi mais perto...


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2019 às 19:05)

Saraiva em Odivelas, há cerca de 10 minutos. 
E agora um trovão.

O vídeo possível:


----------



## Maria Papoila (1 Fev 2019 às 19:07)

trovão enorme aqui no marquês ... Ui .
Por Belenos, que o céu não nos caia na cabeça


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 19:08)

Relâmpagos a NW avistados de Azeitão, vamos lá ver se chega cá alguma coisa 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (1 Fev 2019 às 19:12)

Acabou de dar uma chuvada tal que parecia que tinham posto mangueiras dos bombeiros por cima do predio. 

Alguem tem informação de onde foi esta trovoada? Os vidros do meu predio parecia que iam saltar e os vidros do predio da frente racharam (uma janela) entrecampos


----------



## RStorm (1 Fev 2019 às 19:26)

Belo trovão que ouvi há uns minutos  Deve ter sido dessa célula aí de Lisboa


----------



## windchill (1 Fev 2019 às 19:34)

Mais um flop em termos de trovoada por aqui.... venha mas é abril e maio


----------



## fhff (1 Fev 2019 às 19:36)

Grande acumulação de granizo no Carvalhal de Cheleiros pelas 18H40. Os carros deixavam rastos no chão tal era a acumulação no pavimento. Temperatura baixou aos 5,5°C.


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2019 às 19:43)

Mais uma valente granizada!


----------



## Geopower (1 Fev 2019 às 19:50)

Aguaceiro forte em Santa Cruz
 Vento forte de norte com rajadas. 
Mar revolto com ondas de 3 a 5 metros. 
12.9°C


----------



## AJJ (1 Fev 2019 às 20:04)

Entrecampos - vento fraco, chuva paro, nada de granizo


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 20:13)

Estava eu descontraído na paragem no Marquês de Pombal quando começa a chover bastante granizo:
(Desculpem-me o vídeo estar na vertical)
Mal paro de gravar e dá-se o belo trovão que mencionaram aqui. 
Por Carnaxide, tudo calmo.
Evento a dar as últimas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 20:23)

Agora por Loures, intenso aguaceiro há instantes.

A estação de Montachique registou uma descida de 2ºC em 6 minutos (10,2ºC para 8,2ºC).


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2019 às 20:25)

A estação de Alcabideche tem um registo de rajada máxima de 105 km/h.
Tenho que averiguar...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2019 às 20:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Alcabideche tem um registo de rajada máxima de 105 km/h.
> Tenho que averiguar...



Deve ser real pois cheguei a Alcabideche e ainda está um vento brutal.
Os bombeiros de Alcabideche tiveram ocorrencias devido a danos na rede eléctrica.


----------



## fhff (1 Fev 2019 às 20:52)

Aqui está o video com a acumulação de granizo na estrada, no Carvalhal, Cheleiros.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2019 às 21:04)

Já trovejou aqui para os meus lados. Agora está mais calmo.

Hoje foi um dia fracassado. Praticamente tudo, à exceção de um ou outro aguaceiro, passou ao lado. Só tive um acumulado de 4,3 mm hoje. Comparando com os meus compatriotas aqui da Margem Sul, como o @RStorm ou o @Ricardo Carvalho, foi muito pouco! 

PS: O calendário que eu fiz já está concluído. Infelizmente, a passagem do Excel para o PDF deu alguns erros. Certas zonas ficaram cortadas e outras por baixo de imagens, o costume!


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2019 às 21:07)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo neste momento. 
Vem com granizo. Não é muito mas é muito mas é o bastante para fazer barulho nos vidros.

Rajadas de vento muito forte a acompanhar este aguaceiro.

O vento tem soprado forte a tarde toda.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 21:18)

Granizada novamente! 
Isto hoje não pára!
Foi o aguaceiro mais rápido a que já assisti, durou literalmente 3 segundos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2019 às 21:36)

Mais trovoada e aguaceiros fortes...


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2019 às 22:07)

Belo clarão vindo de Este.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 22:10)

Relâmpago a norte daqui, agora mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 22:13)

Tiagolco disse:


> Relâmpago a norte daqui, agora mesmo.


Frequência interessante. Já vi mais dois. 
Vem da célula de Torres Vedras.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 22:27)

Tiagolco disse:


> Frequência interessante. Já vi mais dois.
> Vem da célula de Torres Vedras.



Registo 2 trovões dessa célula


----------



## DRC (1 Fev 2019 às 22:31)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo na Póvoa de Santa Iria, com granizo.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 22:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Registo 2 trovões dessa célula


Cheguei a ouvir um deles daqui mas muito ténue. 
Já deixei de ver relâmpagos.


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2019 às 22:36)

DRC disse:


> Aguaceiro fortíssimo na Póvoa de Santa Iria, com granizo.


Confirmo... Até os alarmes dos carros tocavam 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (1 Fev 2019 às 22:47)

Aqui nada se passa....


----------



## charlie17 (1 Fev 2019 às 22:59)

Dia de tempo muito instável, ora chovia bastante e fazia muito vento ora apareciam umas abertas de muito sol. De notar que de manhã, por volta das 11.30 registei o valor máximo do dia: 13.1°C.
Depois disso, a passagem de sucessivas frentes frias trouxe granizo e chuva pontualmente forte, com muitas oscilações de temperatura devido às sucessivas frentes, como mostra o gráfico obtido pela minha estação.
Obtive, pelas 13.40h, o maior valor de rajada do vento desde que tenho a estação, 62km/h e acumulei, até agora, 6.3mm.
Já ao final da tarde captei esta imagem a partir da avenida junto ao rio Sorraia, em Coruche.
Agora a temperatura situa-se nos 9.6°C, HR 84%, Patm 1016 mbar.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Fev 2019 às 23:03)

Boas! Vai chovendo pela Figueira, com rajadas bastante fortes, o dia tem sido marcado pela ocorrência de aguaceiros intercalados com períodos de sol. Por volta do meio-dia, e ainda em Coimbra, presenciei um aguaceiro curto mas muito intenso com alguma queda de granizo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 23:24)

Mais um aguaceiro forte por aqui, acompanhado por rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2019 às 23:26)

Incrível granizo e vento violento durante uns 3 minutos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 23:36)

Boas pessoal,

Já em modo de balanço final dos eventos Gabriel/Helena registei um acumulado de  25.5mm num conjunto de 4 dias de precipitação, e uma rajada máxima de 64.8km,h ! São eventos destes que fazem parte do  nosso Inverno 
" normal" e que tanta falta têm feito nos últimos anos! De volta vamos ter o suspeito do costume ( AA) e sem previsões até ver de grandes emoções 

Tatual: PA em subida , 1000.22 hpa , e 11°c, o vento esse já é fraco!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2019 às 23:43)

Cá resumo assim estes 4 dias.

Terça: 5 mm
Quarta: 10 mm
Quinta: 17 mm
Sexta: 4 mm
36 mm acumulado total do evento.
Rajada máxima: 105 km/h
A Helena bateu o meu registo de 100 km/h da nortada violenta em Junho, nada mau!


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2019 às 23:45)

Bem que dia,

Rajada máxima de 60 km/h, o acumulado segue com 4.9 mm e com acumulados mais generosos na zona alta da Póvoa, cerca de 7 mm.

Rajada máxima de 96.7 km/h no parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia, aqui tão próximo... Aquela zona no que toca a vento 

Já sabemos o que nos espera nos próximos dias... 1008 hPa a subir a bom ritmo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2019 às 23:51)

No domingo já estará mesmo em cima de nós.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2019 às 23:52)

Brutal a ventania pelo litoral, na Nazaré:

https://tvi24.iol.pt/videos/socieda...a-nazare/5c547c350cf2b67a55a55288?jwsource=cl

Pena não existir uma estação do IPMA ali, visto que o Cabo Carvoeiro já não debita desde a Leslie.

Mínima: *8,9ºC*
Máxima: *14,9ºC*
Acumulado: *11,7 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 23:53)

E mais um aguaceiro de granizo. 
Desde que caiu a noite, qualquer célula tem precipitado granizo. Evento mesmo a dar as últimas mas acabou por surpreender, não estava à espera de tantos aguaceiros agora à noite.
Segunda-feira volta o tempo seco mas as mínimas prometem ser jeitosas, fiquem atentos.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2019 às 23:59)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Brutal a ventania pelo litoral, na Nazaré:
> 
> https://tvi24.iol.pt/videos/socieda...a-nazare/5c547c350cf2b67a55a55288?jwsource=cl
> 
> ...



Temos a estação de São Pedro de Moel, pode ser que tenha um registo brutal.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Fev 2019 às 00:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temos a estação de São Pedro de Moel, pode ser que tenha um registo brutal.


Depois dos -2,5ºC aquela estação só quer é atenção!


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2019 às 00:03)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Depois dos -2,5ºC aquela estação só quer é atenção!



Segunda volta a ter geada.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2019 às 00:46)

Boas!

Dia interessante ontem, entre Aveiras e Santo Estêvão dia marcardo por inumeros aguaceiros, por vezes com granizo, trovoada e acompanhados de fortes rejadas! :


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2019 às 00:56)

Brutalidade! 
Houve agora uma rajada de vento que até os carros pararam e ligaram os piscas!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Fev 2019 às 00:57)

Pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão agora.


----------



## Candy (2 Fev 2019 às 03:07)

Caiu agora uma carga de granizo fortíssima. Já passou...
Há muitos anos que não via granizo tão grande em Peniche!
As estradas ficaram todas brancas, pelo menos aqui no centro da cidade.
O vento continua muito forte com rajadas fortíssimas.

A imagem é do primeiro minuto da granizada. Mas caiu durante mais de cinco minutos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Fev 2019 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Hoje o dia amanheceu praticamente sem nuvens, muito sol e ainda tudo molhado da chuva dos últimos dias.

Deixo aqui as possíveis fotografias do granizo ontem no Campo Grande, pelas 19h.


----------



## DRC (2 Fev 2019 às 12:55)

Boa tarde,
Pela Póvoa de Santa Iria a manhã e início da tarde estão a ser marcados por aguaceiros fracos a moderados.
O último aguaceiro, há poucos minutos, foi bastante intenso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2019 às 13:08)

Esta manhã ainda começou com céu nublado, mas rapidamente o céu começou a ficar limpo, o sol também vai marcando presença.
O vento moderado, causa uma sensação de frio desconfortável.


----------



## Geopower (2 Fev 2019 às 16:53)

Dia de céu nublado com abertas. Vento forte de NW. 12.3°C
Mar agitado com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.
Vista para norte:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Fev 2019 às 17:18)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Dia fresco por Azeitão, mas em nada comparado com o desconforto térmico sentido ontem! Hoje até se esta muito bem ao sol  Dois aguaceiros fracos renderam 0.5mm Incrível como qualquer modelo não prevê precipitação na próximas duas semanas! AA poderoso nos próximos dias, com as mínimas a prometerem ser fresquinhas! Fica uma foto de um dos aguaceiros mencionados , e na esperança que o bloqueio não dure muito tempo!  

Tatual : 12.3ºc


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Fev 2019 às 17:33)

Boa tarde, 
O dia de hoje foi bastante ventoso e com bastante sol.
Ainda chuviscou à hora de almoço, mas não acumulou nada. Os únicos chuviscos que acumularam alguma coisa foram uns que ocorreram logo após a meia-noite, que acumularam 0,3 mm. O mês segue com 4,7 mm. 
A pressão atmosférica subiu em grande também nas últimas horas. Se às 00:00 de ontem estava nos 1005 hpa, agora está nos 1033 hpa.
Sendo que nas próximas duas semanas pouco ou nada deverá cair, é de preocupar. Aliás, se isto continuar por muito mais tempo, a situação poder-se-á tornar como a de 2015, ou pior, como já tinha referido noutro tópico. A nossa única salvação em termos de precipitação seria o mês de fevereiro e as primeiras semanas do mês de março, pois os modelos apontam já há vários meses para uma primavera muito seca e quente, que apenas servirá para secar o solo já sem humidade. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,3°C 
Mín: 9,5°C 
Prec: 0,3 mm 
Rajada máxima: 35 km/h NNO 

Corroios
Máx: 15,4°C
Mín: 8,9°C 

Agora estão 10,9°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2019 às 18:36)

Grande ventania que apanhei hoje no treino de bike no costa Sintrense.
Mas duas primeiras fotos é junto ao Marco geodésico de Magoito, com 102 mts.
Que vendaval.












Nota: Para a malta que gosta de fazer caminhadas / bike sugiro que façam o vale da ribeira de Magoito, podem ter belas surpresas.


----------



## Geopower (2 Fev 2019 às 18:44)

Fim do dia com céu pouco nublado.
Vento continua forte com rajadas de norte. 11.9°C
Panorâmica para SW:


----------



## RStorm (2 Fev 2019 às 20:04)

Boa Noite

Dia bem mais calmo com sol, vento fraco de NW e alguns aguaceiros fracos até ao inicio da tarde.
O acumulado de hoje foi de *1,8 mm*, mais do que o esperado, pois o IPMA apenas previa chuva até ao inicio da manhã. 
Ontem ainda ocorreu mais um aguaceiro fraco antes da meia-noite, que elevou o acumulado para os *6,3 mm*. 
Agora parece que temos o nosso amigo anticiclone de volta, que já muito tempo que não nos visitava  E não se sabe quando terminará a sua estadia... 

Deixo aqui os extremos dos últimos dias, que ainda não tinha publicado:

*Quinta-feira, dia 31: 
*
Mínima: *13,1ºC *(batida antes da meia-noite) 
Máxima: *16,7ºC *
Acumulado: *6,6 mm *
*
Sexta-feira, dia 1: 
*
Mínima: *9,8ºC *
Máxima: *14,3ºC *
Acumulado: *6,3 mm *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima e atual: *9,6ºC *
Máxima: *13,5ºC *
Acumulado: *1,8 mm *

T. Atual: *9,6ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (2 Fev 2019 às 22:29)

Boa noite, hoje o dia foi de sol com algumas nuvens e estamos de regresso ás noites frias, já vai nos 5,6ºC, bem agora vamos voltar aos dias sem historia de AA.


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Fev 2019 às 23:24)

Boas!
Está mais frio que o previsto pelo GFS. *7,5°C* de acordo com o meu sensor sem proteção.
Segunda-feira promete. Vou à quinta do parque da Granja em Benfica para fazer uns registos e presenciar a inversão citadina que ocorre por lá.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Fev 2019 às 23:38)

Boas, 

5,9 graus.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2019 às 03:25)

1.2ºC auriol


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2019 às 10:17)

Boas,

Bela mínima por cá, o vento fraco assim o ajudou.
*3,8ºC *

Naturalmente houve geada e temperatura negativa no Pisão, não tive disponibilidade para lá ir.
Amanhã já devo passar por lá no treino gélido de bike. 
Até calha bem, pois amanhã a mínima vai descer mais um bocado.
Amanhã deve ocorrer geada por muitos sítios, venham lá essas fotos.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Fev 2019 às 10:25)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *3,8ºC* também por cá, em igualdade com o @jonas_87  Não esperava que descesse tanto.

Na Bemposta foi aos 0,4ºC.

O dia segue com céu limpo e sem vento, com temperatura muito agradável (pelo menos ao Sol eheh).


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2019 às 12:24)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã começou logo com sol, e neste momento até está uma temperatura agradável.
Ontem fui até á Reserva Natural do Paúl do Boquilobo, realizar uma caminhada de 6 km, em comemoração do Dia Mundial das Zonas Húmidas.
Observou-se poucas espécies de aves, pois o vento moderado, e a falta de água, não ajudaram, se bem que com as chuvas destes últimos dias, já deu para acumular alguma água.
O rio Almonda levava já uma boa corrente.


----------



## david 6 (3 Fev 2019 às 13:14)

auriol marcou minima *-0.3ºC*


----------



## RStorm (3 Fev 2019 às 13:22)

Boa Tarde

Mínima bem fresquinha, *4,0º*C. A de ontem atingiu os *7,8ºC *pouco antes da meia-noite. 
Por agora sigo com céu limpo, vento moderado de NE e temperatura fresca. 

T. Atual: *12,9ºC *
HR: 44% 
Vento: NE / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Fev 2019 às 15:38)

Boa tarde, 
Mas que diferença entre hoje e ontem. Ontem estava vento e havia algumas nuvens, hoje não está vento nem há nuvens.

A pressão atmosférica chegou hoje aos 1040 hpa, um valor surpreendente e raro, pois há 2 dias estava nos 1000 hpa. 

A mínima ontem foi abaixo do que tinha dito inicialmente, pois a temperatura mínima ocorreu próximo à meia-noite, e foi de 6,0°C na Charneca e de 5,2°C em Corroios.  

Os dados que tenho do dia de hoje são os seguintes: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,2°C 
Mín: 4,3°C 
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h NNE 

Corroios
Máx: 16,8°C 
Mín: 3,1°C 

Agora estão 15,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2019 às 16:12)

Estou curioso com  a geada de manhã do Pisão, pois neste momento já tenho temperatura baixa em Alcabideche, a rondar os 11,2 graus.
Os modelos metem vento fraco lá para as 18h.
Neste momento ainda sopra um bocado, assim que parar a temperatura vai cair a pique.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2019 às 18:46)

Mínima: *3,6ºC*
Máxima: *13,2ºC*

Já com 8ºC, amanhã promete.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Fev 2019 às 19:54)

Boas!
Com este solinho maravilhoso há que aproveitar para passear. 
Hoje resolvemos dar um passeio pelo deserto tuga (também conhecido por Duna da Cresmina).  
O vento esteve sempre a atrapalhar obviamente :




















Já por Carnaxide, a noite segue bem fresca. Amanhã as mínimas prometem! Vamos lá ver se vou conseguir sair da minha caminha quentinha para ir ver geada.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Fev 2019 às 21:42)

Tempo bastante ameno hoje durante o dia..mas agora já a descer bastante, temperaturas mais à Inverno estão 3ºC aqui em Alenquer (alto concelho) e vai continuar a descer, vai haver geada amanha por certo


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Fev 2019 às 22:44)

Boas, 

Estive pela Malveira da Serra cota 210 mts estava 7 graus e algum vento. Das zonas mais frias do concelho.
Na vinda para Alcabideche ao passar no Pisão não se registou inversão apenas desceu para os 6 graus. Sinal claro que havia vento fraco no vale.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Fev 2019 às 23:27)

Mínima acaba de ser batida, já estão *3,5ºC* 

Se o vento se mantiver fraco vai ser giro...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2019 às 00:33)

Termino o dia com 5,4ºC, veremos até onde baixa.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2019 às 02:22)

auriol 0ºC


----------



## Geopower (4 Fev 2019 às 08:14)

Bom dia. Mínima de 2.7°C. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.
Grande camada de  geada nos campos junto a Torres Vedras.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Fev 2019 às 09:36)

Bom dia.

A temperatura aqui desceu até aos *1,8ºC. *Agora estão 5,4ºC.

A estação da Bemposta foi até aos *-2,1ºC*.


----------



## remember (4 Fev 2019 às 10:17)

Bom dia,

Fim de semana a começar com aguaceiros, mínima de 7.2° C antes da meia noite de sábado e máxima de 14.8° C. Bastantes oscilações na passagem dos aguaceiros.

Domingo a começar com céu limpo e mais fresco, com mínima de 5.5° C e máxima de 16.2° C.

Hoje mínima de 3.3° C, agora com 9.6° C, 67% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.

Só mesmo o frio para abanar esta pasmaceira de tempo, AA em força.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (4 Fev 2019 às 10:21)

Bom dia, a mínima foi de  -1 por aqui em Alenquer, com formação de geada. Manhã invernal  Agora já com mto sol e a subir bem.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2019 às 10:45)

Pelas 8:45 registei - 1 graus no Pisão.
Não havia muita geada, sinal que durante a.madrugada houve vento fraco, o suficiente para a humidade não ser tão elevada.
Estava um frio do carvalho. 
Tive geada em Alcabideche com mínima de 2,1 graus, nas traseiras da minha rua a mínima terá sido mais baixa, é sempre assim.

Até ao momento já são 6 dias de geada, não me lembro nos últimos anos ter um número deste calibre nesta localidade. A média ronda os 2 dias de geada, por ano, basicamente forma se " quando o rei faz anos".
Como por cá raramente há vento fraco ou nulo dificulta sempre a formação de geada.


----------



## srr (4 Fev 2019 às 11:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pelas 8:45 registei - 1 graus no Pisão.
> Não havia muita geada, sinal que durante a.madrugada houve vento fraco, o suficiente para a humidade não ser tão elevada.
> Estava um frio do carvalho.
> Tive geada em Alcabideche com mínima de 2,1 graus, nas traseiras da minha rua a mínima terá sido mais baixa, é sempre assim.
> ...



Jonas : Este FDS, andei pela tua zona, e sem qualquer "tecnologia" notava se que;

-Os "locais" - Andavam arrepiados, com frio
-Os turistas encantados como Sol da manga curta

Basicamento estão com um clima tipico do interior.

Aqui tudo o que é planta sensivel, já foi á vida com tantos dias seguidos de Geada. - Hoje -3 as 08h00.


----------



## david 6 (4 Fev 2019 às 11:33)

minima auriol *-1.5ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2019 às 12:45)

srr disse:


> Jonas : Este FDS, andei pela tua zona, e sem qualquer "tecnologia" notava se que;
> 
> -Os "locais" - Andavam arrepiados, com frio
> -Os turistas encantados como Sol da manga curta
> ...



Boas, 

Olha fizeste tu muito bem, por cá tens belos sítios para passear. Muito ar puro. 
Relativamente ao estado do tempo, sim ontem esteve um dia algo frio por cá, vento moderado com rajadas acentuou o desconforto térmico.


----------



## RStorm (4 Fev 2019 às 14:31)

Boa Tarde

Mínima fria: *2,5ºC*. Surgiu uma leve brisa durante a madrugada e impediu que a temperatura descesse mais...
Acordei já tarde, portanto não sei se ocorreu geada nos arredores. 
De resto, o dia segue com sol, nuvens altas e vento fraco de W. Destaque para a humidade, que está bastante baixa! 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *4,0ºC *
Máxima: *13,6ºC *

T. Atual: *13,0ºC *
HR: 35% 
Vento: W / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Fev 2019 às 16:47)

Boa tarde,
Hoje de manhã ao sair á rua, ás 8:30, fiquei supreendido, pois não esperava ver uma geada bem forte, auriol marcava 0.6ºC.
Ao passar depois pelo vale do Furadoiro, local que já tenho aqui publicado fotos, parecia que tinha nevado, pois formou-se gelo mesmo em cima das oliveiras e silvas.
Lá certamente deveria ter descido até aos -1.5ºC.
O cenário era este ás 8:30, mesmo ao lado de casa.
Se não me engano foram cerca de 15 dias, sem a presença de geada.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Fev 2019 às 18:56)

Boas!
Tal como previ, a caminha quentinha não me deixou ir à Quinta do Parque da Granja. Pode ter ocorrido uma grande geada ou não, nunca saberei. 
Interessante esta estação localizada em Zibeira de Fetais, Sobral de Monte Agraço. Já vai nos* 2,9°C*, sendo uma das estações mais frias de toda a rede (portuguesa) wunderground neste momento. Esta estação regista uma temperatura mais baixa que a estação de Seiça.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Fev 2019 às 19:56)

Mínima mais baixa do ano: *0,5ºC. *Jamor deve ter ido aos negativos facilmente. 

Geada de manhã no jardim da frente, ainda pelas 10h se mantinha.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Fev 2019 às 21:25)

Boa noite,
Mais uma grande diferença entre hoje e ontem! A mínima foi bem mais baixa, tal como a máxima. Houve ocorrência de geada em Corroios, tal como no vale do Intermarché. Infelizmente, não ocorreu na Charneca. 
A brisa fresca também acentuou a sensação térmica. Aliás, hoje esteve mais desagradável que naqueles dias com aviso amarelo, a meio de janeiro. 


Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica 
Máx: 13,5°C 
Mín: 1,9°C
Rajada máxima: 11 km/h 

Corroios
Máx: 14,7°C 
Mín: 0,2°C 

Curioso é que a temperatura está em queda livre já há algumas horas. Vai agora nos 6,3°C. Veremos qual será a mínima.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2019 às 21:49)

Boas,

Sobre esta manhã.
Geada em Alcabideche





No Pisão
Havia pouca geada, mas ainda registei temperatura perto dos - 1 graus


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2019 às 22:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Tal como previ, a caminha quentinha não me deixou ir à Quinta do Parque da Granja. Pode ter ocorrido uma grande geada ou não, nunca saberei.
> Interessante esta estação localizada em Zibeira de Fetais, Sobral de Monte Agraço. Já vai nos* 2,9°C*, sendo uma das estações mais frias de toda a rede (portuguesa) wunderground neste momento. Esta estação regista uma temperatura mais baixa que a estação de Seiça.



Os registos dessa estação não fazem sentido.
Está num cume à cota 300 mts.
Por alguma razão muitos users não falaram nessa estação.


----------



## remember (5 Fev 2019 às 00:17)

jonas_87 disse:


> Os registos dessa estação não fazem sentido.
> Está num cume à cota 300 mts.
> Por alguma razão muitos users não falaram nessa estação.


Não fazem mesmo, já a sigo a algum tempo e os valores são sempre duvidosos...

Dia de vento fraco/nulo, máxima de 14.6° C e mínima de 3.3° C, voltou o marasmo e com ele volta a ser possível os treinos.

Agora 6.9, 77% de HR e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2019 às 02:11)

1.7ºC auriol


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Fev 2019 às 07:58)

Bom dia.

Saí de casa pelas 07:15 com *2,3ºC*, a temperatura mínima até ao momento. Só quando chegar a casa fico a saber se desceu mais ou não.

Não pensei que estivesse tanto frio como ontem, dadas as previsões iniciais. Alguma geada nos carros e nos relvados mais expostos. A farmácia do LoureShopping marcava -1ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Fev 2019 às 10:26)

minima *-0.3ºC* auriol


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2019 às 11:38)

Bom dia pessoal,

Ontem mínima de *3.5ºc*, hoje de* 4.4ºc*! Geada muito pouca, ou praticamente nula! A  manhã segue fresca com *13.9ºc*, mas com muito sol e bonitos cirrus no céu! Os próximos dias não devem ser muito diferentes, e aqui e ali já se vai notando alguns sinais de Primavera!  Fica umas fotos da manhã de hoje , e dos últimos dias !

Hoje de manhã 




Beautiful sky with cirrus by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Beautiful sky with cirrus by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Dia 30 de Janeiro ( Quarta-Feira)




Winter colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

Último fim de semana




Winter colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter colors with Malmequer selvagem ( Chrysanthemum segetum ) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter colors with  Tojo-gatenho (Ulex micranthus) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter colors with  Tojo-gatenho (Ulex micranthus) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter colors by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter colors with  Tojo-gatenho (Ulex micranthus) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2019 às 12:19)

Boas

Hoje registei -0,2 graus num pequeno valeiro próximo do vale do Pisão. Impressionante pois eram 9:20  da manhã, estando mais frio nesse sítio do que no próprio vale principal junto à ponte. Ia subindo gradualmente de bike e sentia se cada  vez o ar mais frio. Logo posto os registos.
Não tinha noção que era um ponto tão frio, pois nunca tinha passado lá em manhãs frias. Sempre a aprender  as particularidades do micro-clima daquele vale gélido.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (5 Fev 2019 às 12:35)

Boas, ontem por aqui a minima foi de -1.3ºC, hoje foi de -0.3ºC.


----------



## fhff (5 Fev 2019 às 13:09)

-1°C de manhã. Agora com 15°C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2019 às 13:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Ontem mínima de *3.5ºc*, hoje de* 4.4ºc*! Geada muito pouca, ou praticamente nula! A  manhã segue fresca com *13.9ºc*, mas com muito sol e bonitos cirrus no céu! Os próximos dias não devem ser muito diferentes, e aqui e ali já se vai notando alguns sinais de Primavera!  Fica umas fotos da manhã de hoje , e dos últimos dias !
> 
> ...



Mais uma vez estás de parabéns @Ricardo Carvalho, os tojos já em plena floração, já começam da dar uma bonita cor nos matos, as abelhas também agradecem.
Essas lezírias verdejantes, com o mar ao fundo, também são de encantar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Fev 2019 às 15:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais uma vez estás de parabéns @Ricardo Carvalho, os tojos já em plena floração, já começam da dar uma bonita cor nos matos, as abelhas também agradecem.
> Essas lezírias verdejantes, com o mar ao fundo, também são de encantar.



Obrigado Pedro, é verdade! Mais parece Março ou Abril  Por aqui os matos já estão bem "amarelinhos" e as abelhas a trabalhar em força! As fotos dos campos verdejantes são tiradas do topo da serra de São Luís, dos sítios que mais gosto de passear por cá! Quando levo lá alguém que não conhece, costumo dizer que é o local onde a floresta toca o mar  É simplesmente deslumbrante a vista que se tem de lá nos quadrantes Sul, SW , e SE  O dia segue bem primaveril , com uma temperatura de *18.3ºc  *Infelizmente arrisco dizer que pelo menos até dia 15 , a precipitação será escassa , ou completamente nula!


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2019 às 15:45)

Boas!

De manhã havia alguma geada sobre os carro, mas a tarde tem sido de Primavera em Aveiras de Cima!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2019 às 16:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Pedro, é verdade! Mais parece Março ou Abril  Por aqui os matos já estão bem "amarelinhos" e as abelhas a trabalhar em força! As fotos dos campos verdejantes são tiradas do topo da serra de São Luís, dos sítios que mais gosto de passear por cá! Quando levo lá alguém que não conhece, costumo dizer que é o local onde a floresta toca o mar  É simplesmente deslumbrante a vista que se tem de lá nos quadrantes Sul, SW , e SE  O dia segue bem primaveril , com uma temperatura de *18.3ºc  *Infelizmente arrisco dizer que pelo menos até dia 15 , a precipitação será escassa , ou completamente nula!



Olha eu ficava delirado ao ver essas paisagens, principalmente as de floresta que acabam praticamente á beira-mar, pelas fotos também parece-me locais bem preservados, até porque devem de estar protegidos.
É verdade um dia bastante primaveril, e até bem quentinho, tenho aqui andado a plantar umas quantas árvores, e posso dizer que já deu para transpirar bem.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Fev 2019 às 19:33)

2º dia de geada, mínima de *1,6ºC* e máxima bem arrebitada, até aquecia bem de tarde, *16,4ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Fev 2019 às 20:01)

Tive novamente geada em Alcabideche no descampado nas traseiras da rua. 
Minima de 3,5 graus. 
7a geada da época, é obra. 

Os registos que falei.
É então este caminho que tem ligação entre o Pisão de Baixo e Pisão de Cima(quinta do Pisão). É um valeiro, onde uma pequena linha de água corre paralela ao caminho. Estava mesmo frio.




























Subi a Peninha, aquela vista...estava vento fraco,sol quente. Em 40 minutos registei 10 graus de diferença entre o vale e meia encosta, é obra. Andorinhas bem agitadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Fev 2019 às 20:18)

Hoje foi mais uma manhã que acordou com geada identica á de ontem, de resto o dia até foi bem quente, com temperaturas a rondar os 20ºC, parece até uma primavera antecipada, pois é as andorinhas, e outras aves andam á começam a dar nas vistas, até o pica-pau já se ouve a "martelar".


----------



## remember (5 Fev 2019 às 23:34)

Boa noite,

Mais uma mínima fresquinha 3.8° C e máxima de 17.1° C.

Agora, já a descer bem com 8.6° C, 80% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Fev 2019 às 00:06)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo, neste caso com algumas nuvens altas.
A mínima foi mais baixa e a máxima foi mais alta. Nota-se uma espécie de névoa no ar, o que é de preocupar, pois devido à ausência de vento pode ser poluição. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica 
Máx: 19,1°C 
Mín: 1,6°C 
Rajada máxima: 42 km/h Oeste 

Corroios
Máx: 20,0°C 
Mín: 0,3°C 

Agora estão 7°C e céu limpo. 
________________
É com prazer que posso afirmar que dia 10 terei alguma chuva. Infelizmente será pouca aqui para a minha zona.


----------



## david 6 (6 Fev 2019 às 02:30)

2.3ºC auriol, mais quentinho hoje


----------



## srr (6 Fev 2019 às 08:26)

Abrantes ;

Termometros todos avariados : Todos marcam ZERO.

Com dias seguidos de geada, os sr(s). condutores, sem garagem
não protegem o vidro da frente, com um simples cartão, ou manta.
Depois andam na estrada sem ver nada - um perigo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Fev 2019 às 10:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Olha eu ficava delirado ao ver essas paisagens, principalmente as de floresta que acabam praticamente á beira-mar, pelas fotos também parece-me locais bem preservados, até porque devem de estar protegidos.
> É verdade um dia bastante primaveril, e até bem quentinho, tenho aqui andado a plantar umas quantas árvores, e posso dizer que já deu para transpirar bem.



Sim @Pedro1993 , são locais protegidos, ou não estivéssemos nós a falar de um parque natural! Mas mesmo assim , e infelizmente, ainda se observa muita falta de civismo e bom senso das pessoas para com a natureza Também procuro nestes meus passeios recolher o que os outros deixam para trás menos bom, e se assistir a algo menos bonito de se ver e irresponsável intervenho no momento, nem penso duas vezes! E tu já sabes, quando quiseres vir dar uma volta por cá, é só dares um toque, terei todo o gosto de uma visita guiada dentro das minhas possibilidades e conhecimentos 

--------------------------------------

Quanto ao tempo mais do mesmo! Mínima de *5.4ºc*, mas com a Primavera a espreitar para mais uma tarde com temperaturas entre os *18ºc* e *20ºc* ! Ou seja , ao sol já aquece e de que maneira  Lá para Domingo talvez possa ter alguma precipitação por cá, vamos ver!

Tatual: *13.9ºc *


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (6 Fev 2019 às 12:39)

Bom dia, ontem a máxima foi de 21.1ºC belo dia de primavera, hoje a minima foi 1ºC, agora estão 16ºC, bem lá para domingo pode cair alguma coisa, segundo o IPMA estas zonas e todo o sul já estão em seca moderada e se este mês for também seco poderá ser pior, enfim mas que inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Fev 2019 às 13:20)

Boas, 

14,5 graus

Notáveis as mínimas no Cabo Raso, inversão local a trabalhar. 

Dia 4: 2,5 graus
Dia 5: 2,6 graus
Este ano tem sido impressionante.


----------



## RStorm (6 Fev 2019 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde

Manhãs de inverno, tardes de primavera  

*Segunda-feira, dia 4: 
*
Mínima: *2,5ºC *
Máxima: *14,2ºC *
*
Terça-feira, dia 5: 
*
Mínima: *3,3ºC *
Máxima: *15,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *4,9ºC *
T. Atual: *16,6ºC *
HR: 49% 
Vento: NE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (6 Fev 2019 às 14:58)

Boa tarde 

Segundo dia primaveril. 
16,2°C
56%
Vento fraco ou nulo.

Ontem à tarde apareceu alguma nebulosidade esparsa alta, ao crepúsculo havia raios anti-crepusculares. Hoje mantem-se os cirrus sem rumo e de formas variadas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Fev 2019 às 16:24)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje foi mais uma manhã que acordou com uma boa camada de geada,  nos vales mais encaixados, e sombrios ainda é visivel até mais das 10 da manhã, e isto tendo em conta que o sol aparece logo cedo.
Agora é mais uma tarde que segue bem amena, e com cheiro a primavera, aliás muitas árvores como os salgueiros já estão em floração.
20.4ºC.


----------



## remember (6 Fev 2019 às 17:40)

Boa tarde,

Mínima mais alta hoje de 5° C, a máxima foi de 17.2° C, dia muito idêntico ao de ontem, agora 16.1° C, 61% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.

Fotos depois do treino.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2019 às 22:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Ontem mínima de *3.5ºc*, hoje de* 4.4ºc*! Geada muito pouca, ou praticamente nula! A  manhã segue fresca com *13.9ºc*, mas com muito sol e bonitos cirrus no céu! Os próximos dias não devem ser muito diferentes, e aqui e ali já se vai notando alguns sinais de Primavera! Fica umas fotos da manhã de hoje , e dos últimos dias !
> 
> ...


What a fine collection! Stunning shots Richard! 
Maravilhosas. A luz, as cores, a paisagem, top! Aquelas pinceladas no céu  Belos dias de primavera pela Arrábida...



jonas_87 disse:


> Tive novamente geada em Alcabideche no descampado nas traseiras da rua.
> Minima de 3,5 graus.
> 7a geada da época, é obra.
> Subi a Peninha, aquela vista...estava vento fraco,sol quente. Em 40 minutos registei 10 graus de diferença entre o vale e meia encosta, é obra. Andorinhas bem agitadas.


As vistas desde a Peninha são mesmo algo de especial! Belos registos João


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Fev 2019 às 23:46)

Boa noite, 
Mais uma vez, só pude vir ao fórum quase à meia-noite.
Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo com vento muito fraco e alguma nebulosidade alta. 
A mínima foi novamente baixa e a máxima quase que chegou aos 20°C em Corroios. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,1°C 
Mín: 3,4°C 
Rajada máxima: 11 km/h NO 

Corroios
Máx: 19,9°C 
Mín: 1,7°C 

Agora estão 6,8°C e céu limpo. 
Dia 10 virá alguma chuva, mas os acumulados serão fraquinhos e algo tristonhos.


----------



## Geopower (7 Fev 2019 às 07:09)

Bom dia. 
9.6°C. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto. Mar agitado com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 09:39)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com céu nublado, mas mesmo assim, o sol, está com vontade de aparecer.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Fev 2019 às 12:21)

João Pedro disse:


> What a fine collection! Stunning shots Richard!
> Maravilhosas. A luz, as cores, a paisagem, top! Aquelas pinceladas no céu  Belos dias de primavera pela Arrábida...



Obrigado João, estava de facto uma luz fantástica! É o que faz termos tempo por vezes no momento ideal, foi este o caso  O resto são tudo "obras" da mãe natureza , e sim, confirmo, ultimamente os céus tem nos brindado com pinceladas fantásticas , como foi o caso do poente de ontem! Ficou registado 

--------------------------------------

Hoje mais nebulosidade no céu, mas apenas isso! Mínima de *7.1ºc*, e temperatura atual de *16.2ºc*! Vento nulo, ou seja pouco a dizer 

*Pôr-do-sol de ontem!
*



Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## remember (7 Fev 2019 às 17:49)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de 8.2° C e máxima de 18.2° C.
Agora, sigo com 15.4° C, 64 % de HR e vento fraco de norte.

Não fosse as nuvens até ao início da tarde e algum vento, talvez subisse mais

Fotos depois do treino, hoje do lado da praia dos pescadores, com vista para o Forte da Casa e Alverca.















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 18:03)

Hoje a tarde, não chegou a aquecer tanto como a de ontem, e de certo modo até é bom, para ver se a humidade se aguenta nos solos por mais tempo.
Já à uns dias que oiço as aves já a "cantarolar" muito, como se já tivéssemos pelo menos em Março, pois deve ser isso mesmo que elas pensam, pois a falta de chuva e com as tempeaturas agradáveis durante o dia.
Ontem vi já também os pulgões a atacar em força as faveiras, e eis que já lá estão a lutadoras de serviço, as joaninhas, até isto nem se costuma ver no inicio de Fevereiro.

A Serra D'Aire lá ao fundo, créditos de Cátia Lopes, retirada do facebook.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Fev 2019 às 20:54)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje foi novamente acompanhado de céu limpo com nuvens altas, temperaturas frias de noite e quentes de dia, com grande amplitude térmica.
Notou-se também a grande mancha de nevoeiro a norte de Lisboa, bem visível da Península de Setúbal, por volta das 8:00.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,2°C
Mín: 5,1°C
Rajada máxima: 20 km/h NNO

Corroios
Máx: 19,1°C
Mín: 2,9°C

Agora estão 9,2°C e céu limpo, um pouco acima da temperatura medida ontem, à mesma hora.

PS: A chuva que deveria cair no dia 10 não cairá na minha zona, infelizmente. A baixa pressão foi deslocada para norte e, com isso, zonas do Alentejo e Ribatejo que seriam "regadas" com esta chuva que viria já não o serão.  Vendo a previsão para o próximo mês, o cenário não está muito bom, com uma anticiclone a bloquear praticamente toda a chuva na Bacia do Mediterrânico. É desta que não saímos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Fev 2019 às 21:27)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> O dia de hoje foi novamente acompanhado de céu limpo com nuvens altas, temperaturas frias de noite e quentes de dia, com grande amplitude térmica.
> Notou-se também a grande mancha de nevoeiro a norte de Lisboa, bem visível da Península de Setúbal, por volta das 8:00.
> 
> ...



Pois chuva essa que seria bem vinda, até para fortalecer mais os lençóis freáticos, e neste momento já bastavam mais uns 20 a 30 mm para os terrenos começarem a libertar água, e quanto mais tempo sem chover e com estas temperaturas de primavera, só vai "sugar" mais a humidade que permanece ainda.
Mas pronto temos se saber viver com o que temos, até porque secalhar não existe ninguém que nos queira comprar o anticiclone, ainda podia mos tentar colocá-lo á venda no Olx, pode ser que exista algum país que esteja farto de inundações, como a Austrália, e os crocodilos a passear pelas estradas.


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2019 às 12:19)

O tempo anda tão aborrecido que a malta nem aqui vem participar.. 

Inicio de manhã com um leve chuvisco, tempo cinzentão e algum nevoeiro alto aqui por Aveiras. Por agora continua algo cinzento mas o sol já vai brilhando entre as nuvens.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (8 Fev 2019 às 12:42)

Bom dia, por aqui hoje o tipo está muito fechado, mas chuva nada, a minima foi de 3.3ºC em relação a domingo não espero nada para aqui se cair 0.5mm é muito.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2019 às 13:32)

O dia aqui começou com nevoeiro denso, e só agora se começa a disspar dando lugar ao sol.
Pois de facto estamos mesmo com uns dias monótonos, em que existe pouco para dizer.


----------



## StormRic (8 Fev 2019 às 14:12)

Boa tarde 

Estratocumulus 
14,6°C (já esteve ligeiramente mais alta sem que pudesse ter registado).
64%

Vento fraco ou calma, variável em rumo à superfície mas as nuvens vêm de W.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Fev 2019 às 15:18)

Boa tarde

A reportar do Barreiro, com 16 graus as 14:30, sensação térmica agravadel, embora nesta altura continue a sentir a falta de temperaturas mais baixas durante o dia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (8 Fev 2019 às 19:20)

Boa Noite

Vão-se sucedendo os dias primaveris, a única "mudança" foi que a nebulosidade alta foi substituída por nuvens médias e tem surgido algum nevoeiro durante a madrugada e inicio da manhã.
De resto, nada a mais a relatar... siga a pasmaceira 

*Quarta-feira, dia 6: *

Mínima: *4,9ºC* 
Máxima: *16,6ºC 

Quinta-feira, dia 7: 
*
Mínima: *4,8ºC *
Máxima: *16,0ºC *

*Hoje: *

Mínima: *5,8ºC *
Máxima: *15,9ºC *

T. Atual: *12,9ºC*
HR: 72% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Fev 2019 às 19:27)

Boa tarde, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens altas, temperaturas mínimas baixas e pouca história. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,2ºC
Mín: 5,3ºC 
Rajada máxima: 17 km/h 

Corroios
Máx: 18,4ºC
Mín: 4,7ºC

Agora estão 11,4ºC e céu limpo, quente relativamente aos últimos dias. 

PS: Finalmente perspetivas de chuva de jeito lá para os dias 16 a 17 de fevereiro!  Ainda bem, pois nós bem precisamos. O evento dos dias 10/11 só será bom para os nossos membros do Litoral Norte, pois cá para o Sul pouco irá chover.


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Fev 2019 às 21:04)

Acabou de caír um aguaceiro.. durou pouco tempo mas molhou tudo.. 
no radar nada 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2019 às 22:08)

10,3 graus

----
Boas
@Ricardo Carvalho,

Já que moras junto a Arrábida conheces o clima local melhor que ninguém. 
2 perguntas.  A cascata de Alcube ainda corre?
Domingo, a serra de São Luís terá nevoeiro no topo?  (cota 392 mts + nuvens baixas+vento de SO) Talvez? 

Obrigado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Fev 2019 às 23:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> 10,3 graus
> 
> ----
> Boas
> ...



Boa noite João,

Nevoeiro muito dificilmente eras apanhar a essa altitude , para não dizer impossível! O vento vai soprar fraco de Sudoeste , e de tarde intensificar um pouco , com céu nublado ,mas nada de nuvens baixas, pelo menos em São Luís, na Arrábida talvez! Frio nem vê-lo , e possibilidade de alguma precipitação ou chuvisco mais da parte da tarde,Já sabes que vale aquilo que vale ! A cascata de Alcube já não corre nada de jeito desde Janeiro, já não vou lá desde ai! Mas a ribeira ainda este fim-de-semana corria, pouco, mas corria! Desfruta da vista da serra que é absolutamente incrível! Vais ver toda a península de Setúbal como nunca viste  Um abraço.

*Tatual: 9.3ºc*


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (9 Fev 2019 às 12:27)

Bom dia a minima foi de 6.2ºC agora estão 15.6ºC  e céu nublado com abertas, bem cada vez menos chuva para mim e para os próximos dias sim senhor belo inverno.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2019 às 13:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite João,
> 
> Nevoeiro muito dificilmente eras apanhar a essa altitude , para não dizer impossível! O vento vai soprar fraco de Sudoeste , e de tarde intensificar um pouco , com céu nublado ,mas nada de nuvens baixas, pelo menos em São Luís, na Arrábida talvez! Frio nem vê-lo , e possibilidade de alguma precipitação ou chuvisco mais da parte da tarde,Já sabes que vale aquilo que vale ! A cascata de Alcube já não corre nada de jeito desde Janeiro, já não vou lá desde ai! Mas a ribeira ainda este fim-de-semana corria, pouco, mas corria! Desfruta da vista da serra que é absolutamente incrível! Vais ver toda a península de Setúbal como nunca viste  Um abraço.
> 
> *Tatual: 9.3ºc*



Boas Ricardo,

Obrigado pelas dicas, fiquei impressionado com o declive da vertente sul da serra de São Luís, em principio vamos subir por lá.
Abraço


----------



## StormRic (9 Fev 2019 às 15:15)

Boa tarde 

O Vento rodou para WSW, ainda fraco < 10 Km/h

15,1°C
55%









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Fev 2019 às 15:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,
> 
> Obrigado pelas dicas, fiquei impressionado com o declive da vertente sul da serra de São Luís, em principio vamos subir por lá.
> Abraço


Na boa, então! Provavelmente vais subir junto à capela, em direcção às antigas pedreiras, e terminar no posto de vigia! Local que eu costumo dizer que é o topo do mundo devido à vista brutal com especial incidência para a península de Tróia e cidade de Setúbal a Sul , Serra da Arrábida a NO,  e vale dos Barris a N! Ficam duas fotos , com créditos para o Vitor Santos 









Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Fev 2019 às 18:30)

O dia hoje foi marcado por céu nublado, e tempo fresco.
Hoje aproveitei a manhã, para ir a uma acção de Conservação do troço da Ribeira do Canavial, cortar silvas, canas, e plantar algumas árovres, foi um manhã bem produtiva.
O céu começou a escurecer muito agora ao final da tarde, resta aguardar agora que venhha alguns aguaceiros amanhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Fev 2019 às 19:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Na boa, então! Provavelmente vais subir junto à capela, em direcção às antigas pedreiras, e terminar no posto de vigia! Local que eu costumo dizer que é o topo do mundo devido à vista brutal com especial incidência para a península de Tróia e cidade de Setúbal a Sul , Serra da Arrábida a NO,  e vale dos Barris a N! Ficam duas fotos , com créditos para o Vitor Santos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que vistas, muito bom!
Deixa lá ver se tenho sorte.


----------



## AnDré (10 Fev 2019 às 07:01)

Há 10 minutos que chove de forma moderada em Odivelas.


----------



## remember (10 Fev 2019 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

Por volta das 5h30 caiu uma chuvinha boa por aqui.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2019 às 10:12)

Bom dia, aqui a manhã segue com céu muito nublado.


----------



## RStorm (10 Fev 2019 às 13:48)

Boa Tarde

Céu nublado, com algumas abertas de sol durante a manhã.
Caiu um aguaceiro fraco ao inicio da manhã, que acumulou *0,3 mm*. Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto do dia  

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *8,5ºC *
Máxima: *16,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,4ºC *
T. Atual: *16,9ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: SW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2019 às 15:11)

Aqui já "reina" o vento moderado, e uns aguaceiros fracos, estão ainda a chegar.


----------



## Geopower (10 Fev 2019 às 15:24)

chuva fraca em Santa Cruz. Vento fraco. Céu encoberto. 14.6ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2019 às 16:23)

Boa (?) tarde

CRIL, chuvisco, chuva fraca, mas densos. Visibilidade fraca. Nimbostratus.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (10 Fev 2019 às 16:30)

Queijas
A escuridão deve-se ao tecto das nuvens muito baixo, cerca de 100 m.
Mas não chove agora na marginal. 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2019 às 16:43)

Aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Fev 2019 às 16:49)

Teto de nuvens baixo, na ponte 25 Abril não se via Lisboa, no alto de Monsanto na A5 também baixa visibilidade.

Dia de frente fria fraca, chove fraco mas é bem vindo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Fev 2019 às 17:43)

Chuva fraca por Azeitão desde à uma hora vai acumulando 0.5mm! Vai dando para regar o jardim, e atenuar o stress hídrico na floresta!
 14.8°c , 86% de HR , e vento fraco de SSW.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Fev 2019 às 18:01)

Os aguaceiros muito fracos por sinal já pararam, apenas deu para molhar as ervas infelizmente, esperava por mais alguma coisa de jeito.
0.5 mm de acumulado.


----------



## Geopower (10 Fev 2019 às 18:02)

Final de dia encoberto. Tecto de nuvens baixo. Vento fraco de W. 14.2°C. Mar agitado com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.
Vista para SW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2019 às 21:14)

Boa noite, 

Sábado foi mais um dia "vira o disco, toca o mesmo"! Um dia com sol e alguma nebulosidade média, a partir da tarde. Os dados do dia de ontem são os seguintes:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,6ºC
Mín: 8,5ºC
Rajada máxima: 15 km/h SSO

Corroios
Máx: 18,1ºC
Mín: 8,6ºC

Já o dia de hoje foi, finalmente, diferente dos outros dias! Esteve algum sol durante a manhã, mas foi sol de pouca dura. Depois veio a nebulosidade, e a chuva, algo que não estava à espera aqui para a minha zona!  Após a passagem da frente, caíram 0,8 mm. Nada de especial, mas foi o que foi.  Dia 18 a chuva deverá render mais alguma coisa que a de hoje. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,3ºC
Mín: 12,6ºC
Prec: 0,8 mm 
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h O

Corroios
Máx: 16,4ºC
Mín: 12,2ºC

Agora estão 14ºC e céu nublado. 

Hoje fiz uma bela viagem a Mora, que irei publicar no Seguimento Sul, com um seguimento meteorológico do decorrer do dia.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Fev 2019 às 22:11)

Boa noite, bem chuviscou mais do que eu pensava, acumulou 1.3mm, nada mau


----------



## João Pedro (10 Fev 2019 às 23:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João, estava de facto uma luz fantástica! É o que faz termos tempo por vezes no momento ideal, foi este o caso  O resto são tudo "obras" da mãe natureza , e sim, confirmo, ultimamente os céus tem nos brindado com pinceladas fantásticas , como foi o caso do poente de ontem! Ficou registado
> 
> --------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Lindas 
Vou fazer de conta que eram de dia 7, o meu dia de anos, e assim finjo que eram prendinhas para mim...  Obrigado


----------



## Geopower (11 Fev 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia. 9.4°C. Vento fraco de norte. Céu limpo. Mar com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.


----------



## remember (11 Fev 2019 às 09:38)

Bom dia,

Fim de semana bem abafado, o domingo ainda rendeu alguma coisa graças às chuvinha que caiu no fim da madrugada do mesmo, 3.1 mm.

Hoje já a aquecer bem, com 14.7° C, 64 % de HR e vento fraco de Norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2019 às 09:46)

Boas,

Ontem acumulou 1,6 mm.
---
@Ricardo Carvalho
Que sítio brutal, o topo da serra de São Luís.
Estava vento forte e algum frio.
No Formosinho esteve practicamente nevoeiro o dia inteiro, era visível.
De resto começou a chuviscar à tarde.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Fev 2019 às 12:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Lindas
> Vou fazer de conta que eram de dia 7, o meu dia de anos, e assim finjo que eram prendinhas para mim... Obrigado



Epá, então parabéns atrasados my friend!  Espero que tenhas tido um dia fantástico junto dos teus, e que contes muitos  Sendo assim estas foram para ti 



jonas_87 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho
> Que sítio brutal, o topo da serra de São Luís.
> Estava vento forte e algum frio.
> No Formosinho esteve practicamente nevoeiro o dia inteiro, era visível.
> De resto começou a chuviscar à tarde.



A cascata de Alcube está com mais água do que em Janeiro  É sem dúvida um passeio magnífico João, tem a vantagem de estar ali no meio da cordilheira e proporcionar as vistas que tu mostras aqui! Cá por baixo tempo bem ameno, e vento fraco a moderado! Em dias como o de Domingo, os 100 metros de altitude a mais do Formosinho, em relação a São Luís fazem sempre diferença , sobretudo em relação a nuvens baixas! Pelo que vejo nas fotos subiste pelo lados do Barris, e entras.te na N10 junto à casa Palmela, ou foi por ai que desceste ? Sim, a nível de precipitação era isso que estava previsto!

-----------------------------
Hoje o dia amanheceu com muito sol, que fazia.se notar bem na evaporação da humidade no solo, gerando um fina camada de nevoeiro junto ao mesmo! Por volta das 6.00H da madrugada caiu um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou 0.3mm, e ontem o dia terminou com 1.5mm! A precipitação prevista para dia 15 , vai aparentemente parar a África, já nem as Cutoff's querem nada com PC, resta ver se dia 18 não desaparece tudo também! Pelos Açores e que se esperam dias animados  Fica uma foto de hoje de manhã, e algumas do dia de Sábado.

*Hoje por volta das 8.30H
*



Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr

*Sábado por volta das 14h*




Sesimbra by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Cordilheira da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2019 às 13:42)

Boa tarde, 
Mais um dia do mesmo tipo que sexta-feira. Sem nuvens, sem vento, sem nada! Mas que porcaria de tempo. 

Estão 17°C neste momento. 

@jonas_87 Podias-me ter perguntado alguma coisa a mim, pois eu também conheço muito bem aquela zona. Qualquer dia ainda vens conhecer aqui o Pinhal da Apostiça, uma zona também muito misteriosa aqui na bela Península de Setúbal, o que me separa do @Ricardo Carvalho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2019 às 13:45)

Boa tarde,
Hoje o dia começou logo com um bonito sol, e céu limpo, e neste momento está uma temperatura agradável de 18.5ºC.


----------



## RStorm (11 Fev 2019 às 14:12)

Boa Tarde

O acumulado total de ontem foi de *0,9 mm*, esperava mais um pouco... 
A tarde foi caracterizada por chuviscos intensos entre o meio da tarde e o inicio da noite. A partir daí o céu começou a limpar. 

Hoje regressámos à pasmaceira: sol e lestada moderada   O pluviómetro registou *0,3 mm* durante a madrugada, mas como o radar não está a funcionar bem, nenhum aguaceiro foi detetado. 

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *10,4ºC *
Máxima: *17,7ºC *
Acumulado: *0,9 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *8,5ºC *
T. Atual: *14,8ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: E / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Fev 2019 às 18:02)

Mínima:* 4,2ºC*
Máxima: *15,7ºC*

Dia de céu limpod de Inverno


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Fev 2019 às 22:50)

Mais um dia, mais um regresso ao tempo anticiclónico.  Nada mais a dizer. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,7°C 
Mín: 5,7°C 
Rajada máxima: 11 km/h 

Corroios 
Máx: 19,5°C 
Mín: 4,2°C 

Agora estão 7,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Fev 2019 às 23:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Epá, então parabéns atrasados my friend!  Espero que tenhas tido um dia fantástico junto dos teus, e que contes muitos  Sendo assim estas foram para ti
> 
> 
> 
> A cascata de Alcube está com mais água do que em Janeiro  É sem dúvida um passeio magnífico João, tem a vantagem de estar ali no meio da cordilheira e proporcionar as vistas que tu mostras aqui! Cá por baixo tempo bem ameno, e vento fraco a moderado! Em dias como o de Domingo, os 100 metros de altitude a mais do Formosinho, em relação a São Luís fazem sempre diferença , sobretudo em relação a nuvens baixas! Pelo que vejo nas fotos subiste pelo lados do Barris, e entras.te na N10 junto à casa Palmela, ou foi por ai que desceste ? Sim, a nível de precipitação era isso que estava previsto!




Boas Ricardo,´
Gostei bastante, aliás tal como tinhas dito as vistas são incríveis, tenho que lá voltar com céu limpo.
Confesso que não esperava vento forte lá em cima, mas pronto,com aquela altitude e  tão perto do mar, factores determinantes.
Olha subi pelo zona da linha laranja, e desci pela linha verde (o trajecto não será exactamente aquilo que está desenhado)




___________________

T.actual: 8,5ºC


----------



## jamestorm (12 Fev 2019 às 02:33)

Temperatura nos 2ºC aqui em Alenquer, nao esperava que descesse tanto hoje.


----------



## remember (12 Fev 2019 às 11:36)

Bom dia,

Mínima de 7° C às 4:38, altura em que humidade atingiu os 84%. Depois sempre a descer e a temperatura a subir.

Agora 14.3° C e vento fraco de Norte 7 km/h

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (12 Fev 2019 às 13:51)

Boa bela tarde de primavera, como ontem, mas madrugada e manhã frescs devido ao vento Leste, fraco mas persistente. 

16,2°C em subida
HR variável conforme os locais da rua ~45%

Fotos: ontem de manhã em Belém e hoje no sítio do costume (Póvoa)

Papoilas em Fevereiro, e não só.


















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (12 Fev 2019 às 15:43)

Boa tarde, tarde de primavera, estão  20ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Fev 2019 às 15:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Ricardo,´
> Gostei bastante, aliás tal como tinhas dito as vistas são incríveis, tenho que lá voltar com céu limpo.
> Confesso que não esperava vento forte lá em cima, mas pronto,com aquela altitude e  tão perto do mar, factores determinantes.
> Olha subi pelo zona da linha laranja, e desci pela linha verde (o trajecto não será exactamente aquilo que está desenhado)
> ...




Por vezes acontece bastante os ventos locais, em função da altitude variar bastante em virtude das previsões!  Começaste a subir na estrada que dá acesso aos Barris do lado Sul, e acabaste por descer praticamente junto à capela! 

-----------------------
Dia de Primavera, e o resto da semana promete aquecer mais! Sabia bem noutras circunstâncias , nas atuais nem por isso! 20.8ºc neste momento, e apenas 40% de HR


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Fev 2019 às 17:03)

Bela tarde de Primavera, termómetro do carro marcava 19ºC em alguns locais.

Mínima: *4,3ºC*
Máxima: *17,8ºC

*


----------



## remember (12 Fev 2019 às 18:05)

Boa tarde,

Depois de uma manhã e início de tarde ventosas, tarde bastante confortável para a época em que nos encontramos.

A máxima foi de 19.2° C, Casas Páteo 19.3° C e a estação no alto da Póvoa andou perto dos 20° C.

Mas, parece que se avizinham mais dias quentes pela semana fora.

Mais um treino e mais algumas fotos.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2019 às 18:22)

Hoje depois de uma manhã com geada no locais do costume, o dia foi marcado por sol, e por uma temperatura amena.
O vento fraco também marcou presença, não deixando aquecer tanto.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Fev 2019 às 20:10)

Bom dia,
Mas que amplitude de temperaturas tão grande! A máxima foi uma temperatura típica de maio, e não de fevereiro, superando os 21ºC. A mínima foi abaixo de 6ºC. Quase 16 graus de diferença!
Em Corroios foi ainda pior. Corroios registou uma amplitude térmica de quase 19 graus. Por causa disso, até agora, o dia mais quente do ano é 12 de fevereiro, em relação às máximas. 
De resto, nada a apontar. Mais um dia de anticiclone, mais um dia para dormir... 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,3ºC
Mín: 5,6ºC
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h NNO

Corroios
Máx: 22,7ºC 
Mín: 4,0ºC

Agora estão 12,8ºC e céu limpo. Ao cair da noite, a temperatura não desceu tanto como nos últimos dias. Veremos o que nos espera amanhã.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2019 às 21:08)

Boas,

Extremos de Primavera.
Minima: 5,9 graus
Maxima: 17,8 graus

Actual: 9,5 graus


Dia de lestada, dificultou me um pouco o treino de hoje, pois fiz sentido Guincho-Cascais, ou seja ia contra o vento.

Maxima horária algo alta no Raso, 18,3 graus.


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2019 às 23:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ontem acumulou 1,6 mm.
> ---
> ...


Incrível esta vista, parece mais que estamos a olhar para um lago do que para a península de Tróia entre as águas do Sado e do Atlântico 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Epá, então parabéns atrasados my friend! Espero que tenhas tido um dia fantástico junto dos teus, e que contes muitos Sendo assim estas foram para ti


Muito agradecido  Foi bom, ficou na memória 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> -----------------------------
> Hoje o dia amanheceu com muito sol, que fazia.se notar bem na evaporação da humidade no solo, gerando um fina camada de nevoeiro junto ao mesmo! Por volta das 6.00H da madrugada caiu um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou 0.3mm, e ontem o dia terminou com 1.5mm! A precipitação prevista para dia 15 , vai aparentemente parar a África, já nem as Cutoff's querem nada com PC, resta ver se dia 18 não desaparece tudo também! Pelos Açores e que se esperam dias animados Fica uma foto de hoje de manhã, e algumas do dia de Sábado.
> 
> *Hoje por volta das 8.30H
> ...


Vou ficar também com a segunda desta trio, pois está com umas cores absolutamente maravilhosas  Overdose de azul? Yes, please!


----------



## Geopower (13 Fev 2019 às 07:10)

Bom dia. 8.7°C. Céu limpo. Vento moderado de NE. Mar com ondas de 1 a 2 metros.


----------



## MSantos (13 Fev 2019 às 12:27)

Bom dia!

Manhã bem amena e com cheiro a Primavera aqui em Aveiras de Cima. 

O Inverno segue dentro de momentos... (Ou então não)!


----------



## RStorm (13 Fev 2019 às 14:08)

Boa Tarde

Vira o disco e toca o mesmo  

*Segunda-feira, dia 11: 
*
Mínima: *8,5ºC *
Máxima: *15,9ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

*Ontem, dia 12: *

Mínima: *5,9ºC *
Máxima: *17,9ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *6,3ºC*
T. Atual: *15,7ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: E / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 14:09)

Boa tarde,
Mais uma manhã com geada fraca, mas que depressa descongela devido ao sol.
Pelo andar da carruagem, parece que seguimos com uma primavera antecipada, muitas árvores começam já a rebentar, enquanto que as amendoeiras, já se vem em floração.
20.5ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Fev 2019 às 15:50)

Boa tarde,
A mínima foi mais alta hoje: 6,6°C em Charneca e de 5,6°C em Corroios. 
A máxima ocorreu a cerca das 15:00 e foi de 19,9°C na Charneca e de 20,4°C em Corroios, um pouco mais baixa que a de ontem.

Vá lá, o disco já não toca sempre o mesmo, em relação às temperaturas.  Pelo menos, dia 18 espera-nos alguma chuva, essa que dever-se-á prolongar até dia 20, mas não será aquela mudança que todos queremos.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2019 às 21:32)

Boas,

Hoje de manhã sai de casa com 10 graus.
Passei pelo tal valeiro perto do Pisão e registei 3,5 graus que sitio impressionante.
----

Hoje no Alto do Cabreiro, local de nortada extrema por excelência. 
Contudo, hoje estava vento nulo e lestada pois a visibilidade para serra era muito boa.





E na barragem da Mula.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2019 às 22:50)

João Pedro disse:


> Incrível esta vista, parece mais que estamos a olhar para um lago do que para a península de Tróia entre as águas do Sado e do Atlântico
> QUOTE]



Mesmo, acho que aquele terreno bem verdejante também ajuda a ter essa visão.


----------



## remember (13 Fev 2019 às 23:22)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia a fazer lembrar a Primavera

Segundo o Ipma os próximos dias prometem ainda mais calor

Maxima, mínima e temperatura actual.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (14 Fev 2019 às 13:22)

Por aqui mais um dia de Primavera com uma ventania de Leste/ Sueste. Neste momento registo 13,7 º C. HR 51%.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2019 às 14:13)

Boa tarde 

21,0°C
55%
Vento fraco de NE

A caminho da praia, pois claro, está aberta a época!






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2019 às 14:20)

Caparica terra

21,5°C

48%





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Fev 2019 às 15:45)

A tarde aqui não estão tão quente como a de ontem, pois o vento fraco, não deixa aquecer, aliás permanecendo á sombra durante algum tempo, até se torna desagradável.
14.8ºC.


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2019 às 16:21)

Dunas da Praia da Rainha:

22.0°C
44%

10 a 20 Km/h SE
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Fev 2019 às 17:47)

Dia mais quente até agora.

Máxima:* 18,7ºC*
Mínima: *5,6ºC*

Parece que a perspetiva de Inverno seco continua, infelizmente.


----------



## remember (14 Fev 2019 às 17:51)

Boa tarde,

Primeiro treino do ano em calções e t-shirt. Os quadrantes em que não soprava vento estavam bem amenos, a dar uma sensação superior à temperatura registada.

Mínima de 8.9° C e máxima de 19.5° C, agora 18.4° C e vento fraco de Sul. O vento acalmou bastante, num espaço de uma hora.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2019 às 18:05)

Praia da Rainha 

17,0°C
69%

SSE 4 Km/h fixo








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (14 Fev 2019 às 18:12)

Neblina das ondas...
16,9°C











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (14 Fev 2019 às 19:18)

Que belo dia, este hoje, a máxima foi de 20.7ºC, foi óptimo para fazer uma corrida pelo campo, soube tão bem.


----------



## RStorm (14 Fev 2019 às 19:59)

Boa Noite

Mais um dia de Primavera...
Hoje estava previsto ser o dia mais quente da semana e assim foi: alcancei a nova máxima anual *19,6ºC *e bati o anterior record de Fevereiro, que era *19,3ºC*
De resto, apenas destaco o vento que soprou moderado de SE com algumas rajadas e mesmo estando à sombra sentia-se bem o ar ameno que este transportava. 

*Ontem: *

Mínima: *6,3ºC *
Máxima: *17,4ºC *
*
Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *8,8ºC *
Máxima: *19,6ºC *

T. Atual: *15,4ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: SE / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Fev 2019 às 20:26)

Boa noite, 

Ontem à tarde não pude vir ao fórum fazer o resumo diário. Mais uma vez, foi um dia para dormir. 

Dados de ontem: 

Charneca da Caparica 
Máx: 20,5°C 
Mín: 6,6°C 
Rajada máxima: 9 km/h NO 

Corroios
Máx: 21,1°C
Mín: 5,9°C 

Já em relação ao dia de hoje, a história é um pouco diferente. Hoje foi o dia mais quente desde 1 de janeiro. Amanhã promete uma temperatura maior. 
Estas temperaturas são ótimas para passeios, mas horríveis para a agricultura, sobretudo nesta altura do ano e com quase 2 meses inteiros com bloqueio anticiclónico. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,7°C 
Mín: 6,9°C 
Rajada máxima: 17 km/h ESE 

Corroios
Máx: 22,6°C 
Mín: 6,4°C 

Este vento de sudeste é bastante estranho nesta altura do ano também. Nota-se o céu muito esbranquiçado, talvez devido ao vento, que traz poeiras saarianas. 
Espero mesmo que a chuva que venha nos próximos dias renda alguma coisa!


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2019 às 00:25)

13,6°C
76%

Carcavelos 
Pouco normal para uma noite de Fevereiro  com céu descoberto. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (15 Fev 2019 às 14:30)

Boa tarde 

Céu coberto de cirrostratus com halo solar 
Vento fraco ou calma.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Fev 2019 às 16:18)

Boa tarde pessoal, 

Terceiro dia consecutivo acima dos *20ºc*, e com mínimas igualmente altas para a época!  Hoje dia marcado pela nebulosidade alta, e com a máxima mais baixa dos últimos dias! *20.1ºc* , ontem *21.8ºc* e na Quarta-Feira *21.4ºc*! Neste momento estão *19.3ºc* , e o vento é praticamente nulo, ao contrário de ontem que soprou bem praticamente o dia todo, atingido uma velocidade média de *26km´h*,  e rajada máxima de perto de *40km´h*! Se por um lado fez com que a energia eólica tivesse tido uma boa ,e preciosa produção, em contra-senso o mesmo predominante de Leste fez com que a pouca ou nenhuma humidade à superfície ainda ficasse mais reduzida!   Agora parece que Domingo e Segunda-Feira vai chover qualquer coisa, e depois dias ainda mais quentes dos que tivemos agora, aliados novamente a vento moderado de Leste!  Fevereiro leva de acumulado* 9,1mm* , desde 21 de Dezembro, ou seja inicio do Inverno uns míseros *41,mm*  Não é choradeira, apenas constatação de factos , e preocupação associada aos mesmos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Fev 2019 às 16:41)

Dia encoberto, máxima a rondar os* 17ºC *e mínima subiu e bem para os *9ºC.*

Ainda sem chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Fev 2019 às 19:01)

Hoje o dia foi marcado por céu parcialmente encoberto, e por vento fraco.
Vamos aguardar pela chuva, para ver se irá regar alguma coisa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Fev 2019 às 23:57)

Tanta pouca gente no fórum. Que estranho...  

Hoje foi um dia de céu limpo de manhã e céu nublado à tarde, com algumas poeiras à mistura.   De resto não há nada a dizer. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,2°C 
Mín: 8,9°C 
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h ESE 

Corroios 
Máx: 19,1°C 
Mín: 7,7°C 

Agora estão 11,8°C e céu nublado. 
Até agora o inverno rendeu apenas 99 mm, ou 33% do normal acumulado aqui para a minha zona. Espero que a chuva que caia no domingo renda bastante, pois senão eu vou descer as escadas e vou estragar o telemóvel.


----------



## Tufao André (16 Fev 2019 às 01:29)

Boa noite malta!
Alguém me pode arranjar, ou dizer onde posso obter, registos do vento no dia 27 de Outubro de 2018 na zona da Pontinha/Odivelas ou perto?  

Obrigado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2019 às 13:02)

Boa tarde,
É bem verdade o fórum anda muito fraquinho, tal como o tempo, pois não existe muito para dizer, os dias tem sido todos iguais, com manhãs algo frescas  e tarde amenas, com as temperaturas a rondar os 17 ºC.
Hoje é mais um dia de céu limpo, e sol.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Fev 2019 às 14:01)

Na Figueira da Foz está um sol radiante, brisa leve e uma temperatura primaveril que quase convida a um mergulho, não fossem os 13°C da água do mar


----------



## StormRic (16 Fev 2019 às 14:42)

Boa tarde 

17,8°C
53%
Contraste com o dia de ontem, cobertura de cirrostratus espessos todo o dia, com halo solar. Hoje essa camada já se afastou para NE, céu quase limpo, enquanto a W se vislumbra os primeiros cirrus da frente.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Fev 2019 às 14:47)

Fui agora espreitar uma grande queimada, aqui próxima a várias habitações, a arder um canavial, silvas e oliveiras, e qual não é o meu espanto, quando vem o proprietário que estava a realizar a queimada, e quase me queria agredir a mim, e a outros vizinhos, ainda para mais com 2 cavalos a fugir, pois estavam a pastar ali ao lado.
Com o fogo já quase apagado, eis que chegaram os bombeiros, pois outros vizinhos já tinham comunicado, e e eu só lhe disse que o assunto agora já era para ele resolver com os bombeiros, enfim gente tonta, pois ele parecia-me embriagado, e só gritava para toda a gente ouvir, que o que estava a arder era tudo dele.
Com uma tarde amena, e a falta de humidade, poderia dar grandes problemas, pois o restante canavial, tem mais de 500 metros, com casas mesmo próximas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Fev 2019 às 21:38)

Boa noite, 

Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo com algumas nuvens. Infelizmente a estação precisa de pilhas, e por isso não funciona desde as 10:00 de hoje. A mínima registada foi de 8,3ºC e a máxima de 13,8ºC. No entanto, vou considerar o valor da máxima como inconforme. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: ?
Mín: 8,3ºC
Rajada máxima: ?

Corroios
Máx: 19,3ºC
Mín: 8,1ºC

Amanhã virá a tão desejada chuva e esperemos que renda bastante aqui para a minha zona e que suba o acumulado deste inverno para mais de 100 mm ou 35% do valor normal. 
E que ganhe o melhor!


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2019 às 07:35)

Bom dia 

Nevoeiro. 
Calma.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Fev 2019 às 13:09)

Bom dia

Tempo aborrecido... é o que tenho a dizer à cerca dos últimos dois dias. A nebulosidade alta e a poeira foram reis  

Hoje o dia amanheceu com mínima baixa e nevoeiro, que entretanto se dissipou ao inicio da manhã e deu lugar às nuvens altas, mas agora estão chegar nuvens baixas vindas de Sul. Mais logo, cá espero o elemento precioso  

*Sexta-feira, dia 15: 
*
Mínima: *8,4ºC *
Máxima: *19,1ºC *
*
Sábado, dia 16: 
*
Mínima: *8,2ºC *
Máxima: *17,4ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *5,3ºC *
T. Atual: *15,8ºC*
HR: 64% 
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2019 às 13:16)

O dia hoje começou com sol, mas com o decorrer da manhã, deu lugar agora já ao céu parcialmente nublado, é sinal, que se avizinha aí uma "boa pinga", de água.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2019 às 13:27)

Boas!
Os últimos dias têm sido bastante amenos. Não tem havido muito para relatar.
Neste momento o céu está com uma cor bastante esbranquiçada e vão crescendo uns _fractocumulus_.
É deixar o ambiente aquecer para ver se a convecção dispara mais logo.


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2019 às 15:15)

Está assim o céu em Alverca.
A SW já se notam alguns indícios de convecção, cumulus congestus.
Vento fraco de rumo variável do quadrante W,  ou calma.
Sem dados de °C ou HR.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2019 às 15:26)

céu muito nublado


----------



## Geopower (17 Fev 2019 às 16:26)

Céu encoberto por nuvens altas. Vento fraco. 15.7°C. 
Vista para Norte a partir do Alto da Vela:


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2019 às 17:16)

Alverca 
O vento fixou-se em SSE, fraco, bem como o movimento das nuvens. Céu carregado a Sul.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2019 às 17:47)

Caíram há minutos alguns pingos de lama em Alverca.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (17 Fev 2019 às 18:18)

Chove moderado


----------



## vortex (17 Fev 2019 às 18:25)

Por aqui também já pingou!


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2019 às 19:35)

O aguaceiro pré-frontal foi moderado a forte em Alverca, formou grandes poças. 







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (17 Fev 2019 às 20:05)

aguaceiro fraco aqui


----------



## StormRic (17 Fev 2019 às 21:20)

Póvoa
13,8ºC
80%

Mantém-se o vento fraco sem rumo perceptível.
Não chove desde o aguaceiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Fev 2019 às 21:26)

Aguaceiros fracos a cair neste momento, o chão está já bem molhado.
Que venha essa chuvinha maravilhosa.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2019 às 21:37)

Bom corredor de aguaceiros pré-frontais a caminho de Lisboa:


----------



## jamestorm (17 Fev 2019 às 21:43)

já choveu bem aqui por Alenquer! Venha ela que é bem precisa, está tudo seco.


----------



## vortex (17 Fev 2019 às 22:50)

Começou a chover bem.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (17 Fev 2019 às 22:55)

Boa noite, por aqui ainda nada de nada, espero que venha alguma coisa.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Fev 2019 às 23:07)

Boa noite pessoal,

Chove e de que maneira! Fiz agora o caminho de Sesimbra para Azeitão, e uma coisa que por norma levo 10 minutos, demorei meia-hora! Até fazia fumo Ainda a frente não passou , e a zona alta de Sesimbra já leva quase 11mm de acumulado  Por Azeitão bem menos,  1.5mm! Mas dá para perceber bem pelo radar o que acabei de descrever 

Tatual: 12.4°c 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (17 Fev 2019 às 23:13)

É isso que se quer, faz falta nessa zona também!
Aqui em Alenquer vai caindo bem. 



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Chove e de que maneira! Fiz agora o caminho de Sesimbra para Azeitão, e uma coisa que por norma levo 10 minutos, demorei meia-hora! Até fazia fumo Ainda a frente não passou , e a zona alta de Sesimbra já leva quase 11mm de acumulado  Por Azeitão bem menos,  1.5mm! Mas dá para perceber bem pelo radar o que acabei de descrever
> 
> ...


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2019 às 23:14)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> Boa noite, por aqui ainda nada de nada, espero que venha alguma coisa.


Acho que é bastante óbvio que vai chover aí não tarda:


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Fev 2019 às 23:16)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa noite pessoal,
> 
> Chove e de que maneira! Fiz agora o caminho de Sesimbra para Azeitão, e uma coisa que por norma levo 10 minutos, demorei meia-hora! Até fazia fumo Ainda a frente não passou , e a zona alta de Sesimbra já leva quase 11mm de acumulado  Por Azeitão bem menos,  1.5mm! Mas dá para perceber bem pelo radar o que acabei de descrever
> 
> ...



Confirmo a grande chuvada! E com direito a um relâmpago


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Fev 2019 às 23:25)

jamestorm disse:


> É isso que se quer, faz falta nessa zona também!
> Aqui em Alenquer vai caindo bem.


Muito falta! Estes últimos dias têm sido muitos agradáveis, mas até dava dó ver como se já estivéssemos em pleno Março e Abril! Finalmente uma boa rega para atenuar o stress hídrico desta floresta  porque a partir de quarta-feira voltamos ao mesmo!
E eu confirmo o relâmpago @Jorge_scp , eco no limiar do laranja! Vai acalmando agora! Choveu praticamente 5mm em meia-hora! Assim dá gosto  Sesimbra já vai nos 11mm 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (17 Fev 2019 às 23:34)

Grande Rega agora em Samora, quem tinha roupa a secar...

O relâmpago também se sentiu aqui grande bomba, onde é que caiu exacatamente?


----------



## Candy (17 Fev 2019 às 23:39)

Boas,

EM Peniche já chove há umas horas, com maior ou menor intensidade. No entanto nada de mais até ao momento.

Há cerca de um minuto o vento aumentou abruptamente! Rajadas fortes... Já assobia bastante.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Fev 2019 às 23:39)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Grande Rega agora em Samora, quem tinha roupa a secar...
> 
> O relâmpago também se sentiu aqui grande bomba, onde é que caiu exacatamente?








Por aqui e em toda a zona ocidental do distrito de Lisboa ainda não caiu um pingo. Chão sequinho.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Fev 2019 às 23:43)

Boa noite, 
A estação meteorológica ficou sem pilhas, e só às 18:00 é que começou a atualizar. 
Por isso, desde as 18:00, os dados são os seguintes: 
Máx: 14,5°C 
Mín: 12,6°C 
Prec: 18 mm 
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h SO 

Em Corroios, os dados do dia de hoje são os seguintes: 
Máx: 17,2°C 
Mín: 5,9°C 

Agora estão 12,5°C e ainda está por vir a frente chuvosa. Até agora houve 3 aguaceiros, dois dos quais totalmente inesperados. Um às 17:00, que rendeu 0,5 mm; outro às 17:30 que rendeu 7,9 mm e outro às 22:00 que rendeu 9,6 mm.


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2019 às 00:26)

chuva forte!!!


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2019 às 00:44)

que chuvada incrivel!


----------



## jamestorm (18 Fev 2019 às 00:56)

chove forte agora.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2019 às 01:03)

Chuviscos.
Já deu para molhar o chão, mas está muito aquém do esperado. Previsões completamente ao lado para a metade ocidental de Lisboa, mas compreende-se a falha dos modelos devido à complexidade deste tipo de eventos.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2019 às 01:45)

Gerofil disse:


> A precipitação distribui-se como previsto pelas cartas meteorológicas do AROME para Portugal Continental. A precipitação no distrito de Lisboa só será mais significativa por volta das 06h00.


Não atualizaste a saída. 
_____
Vão caindo aguaceiros fracos.
Acumulados de +/- 0,5 mm aqui à volta.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2019 às 02:00)

Precipitação a estender-se pelo continente segundo o modelo AROME


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2019 às 07:13)

Bem, parece que já parou. 

Hoje só acumulou 2,5 mm, dos quais 2,3 mm foram da frente e 0,2 mm de um aguaceiro que caiu agora às 6:00. 
Por isso, o acumulado total deste evento é de 20,5 mm, elevando o acumulado de fevereiro para 26,7 mm ou 25% do normal. Nada mau!  

Neste momento estão 9,8°C e céu nublado.


----------



## rmsg (18 Fev 2019 às 08:00)

Chuviscos
Vou com 21,6 mm, nada mau!


----------



## srr (18 Fev 2019 às 08:28)

Bom dia

Abrantes 15mm , nada mau - Agora espero que não esteja 15 dias sem pinga.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2019 às 08:33)

Bom dia,
Depois de uma noite, e madrugada animada com trovoada e aguaceiros forte, a manhã segue agora com céu nublado e vento fraco.
15.4 mm de acumulado
Já não foi nada mau mesmo.


----------



## Geopower (18 Fev 2019 às 08:54)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de norte com rajadas. 12.1°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2019 às 09:20)

Boas pessoal,

Sem grandes relatos por cá.
1,5 mm deste  evento.
Vento a soprar a forte..

No sábado andei pelos concelhos de Torres Novas/Ourém , algum calor temperaturas de 21 graus.Passei pela estrada de Alvega numa hora onde já se registava inversão pois saímos do castelo de Ourém com 17 graus e na estrada de Alvega a temperatura caiu para os 11 graus.

@Pedro1993 andei aí no teu concelho em Beselga de cima, num trilho junto à ribeira da Beselga, linha de água que estava totalmente seca. Ficámos lixados. Lol


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Fev 2019 às 09:35)

Inesperadamente (pelo menos para mim depois de ver as previsões e imagens de radar ontem à noite), a frente ficou bastante mal distribuida. Na grande Lisboa, a frente em si foi bastante fraca. Muitos locais a W de Lisboa acumularam apenas 1 a 3 mm, o que é pouquíssimo tendo em conta o tipo de evento. Na margem Sul o que salvou foi a linha de instabilidade pré-frontal que deixou muita àgua em pouco tempo. Em Sesimbra tenho 17.3 mm desde ontem à noite, o que não é mau.

No Algarve a frente foi muito mais generosa, deixou entre 15 a 30 mm (zona de Aljezur) pelo menos no Barlavento. Mas o que salta mais à vista são os acumulados muito baixos nos concelhos de Cascais, Sintra e Amadora/Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Fev 2019 às 09:40)

Sim não choveu nada, e vamos ter por aqui um dia ventoso qb.
Já rajadas de 60/65 km/h  por cá,na zona norte do concelho.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (18 Fev 2019 às 09:59)

Bom dia, vá lá por aqui não foi mau, acumulou 10.7mm, o mês vai com 19,6mm é muito baixo, visto que a média é quase de 80mm.


----------



## AJJ (18 Fev 2019 às 10:08)

O pior da frente ja passou?

Entrecampos- ceu nublado sem ocorrência de precipitação agora


----------



## remember (18 Fev 2019 às 11:00)

AJJ disse:


> O pior da frente ja passou?
> 
> Entrecampos- ceu nublado sem ocorrência de precipitação agora



Bom dia,

ao tempo...onde é que ela já vai

Não tem havido muito para dizer, dias amenos, algum vento e pouco mais.
Ontem lá choveu algo, um novo fiasco, vai bonito este Fevereiro!
7.3 mm ontem e hoje, para o meio da semana volta a aquecer


----------



## Tonton (18 Fev 2019 às 11:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Inesperadamente (pelo menos para mim depois de ver as previsões e imagens de radar ontem à noite), a frente ficou bastante mal distribuida. Na grande Lisboa, a frente em si foi bastante fraca. Muitos locais a W de Lisboa acumularam apenas 1 a 3 mm, o que é pouquíssimo tendo em conta o tipo de evento. Na margem Sul o que salvou foi a linha de instabilidade pré-frontal que deixou muita àgua em pouco tempo. Em Sesimbra tenho 17.3 mm desde ontem à noite, o que não é mau.
> 
> No Algarve a frente foi muito mais generosa, deixou entre 15 a 30 mm (zona de Aljezur) pelo menos no Barlavento. Mas o que salta mais à vista são os acumulados muito baixos nos concelhos de Cascais, Sintra e Amadora/Lisboa.



Bom dia,

Grande "banhada" (no sentido inverso..), por aqui, realmente.
Foi tão pouca que nem deu para escorrer, o chão por baixo dos carros estacionados manteve-se seco...


----------



## AJJ (18 Fev 2019 às 11:21)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> ao tempo...onde é que ela já vai
> 
> ...



Esperemos que isto mude asap a ver se as colheitas não morrem todas este ano outra vez


----------



## RStorm (18 Fev 2019 às 11:55)

Bom dia

Por aqui não posso me queixar muito, a frente rendeu *11,1 mm*, o que já é muito bom. Só é pena é não continuar e não ter chegado a todos 
Fevereiro segue com *25,8 mm*, cerca de 30% do normal  
Ontem o acumulado foi de *5,4 mm*, sendo que a maior parte foi graças a um fortíssimo aguaceiro que ocorreu pelas 22h30. 
Trovoada não dei por nada, mas os meus familiares relataram-me a tal descarga mencionada aqui no fórum.

Agora sigo com céu nublado e vento moderado do quadrante leste. A ver se ainda teremos mais alguns aguaceiros, mas acho que já estou a pedir muito 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *5,3ºC *
Máxima: *17,3ºC *
Acumulado: *5,4 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *9,8ºC *
T. Atual: *12,6ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: E / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2019 às 11:57)

Bom dia!
Muito, muito mau mesmo, *1,4 mm* acumulados por Carnaxide.
Pelo concelho:
Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *1,7 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *1,5 mm*
B. V. De Paço d'Arcos:* 1,0 mm*

Pronto, acontece. Acabámos por perder um dos poucos bons eventos deste mês.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2019 às 13:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal,
> 
> Sem grandes relatos por cá.
> 1,5 mm deste  evento.
> ...



Já vi imagens lindas da ribeira da Beselga a correr em anos, mas não conheço pessoalmente esse local, tenho de marcar um dia destes para ir dar por lá uma caminhada, eu estou na zona sul do concelho de Torres Novas, a cerca de 25 km aí do local.
Os ribeiros que já passei levam já um bom caudal, mais do dobro que levavam ontem antes de chover.
A ribeira da Beselga é afluente do rio Nabão.

Este inicio de tarde segue fria e com vento moderado.
12ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2019 às 13:37)

O acumulado deste evento segue com quase 21 mm (20,9 mm), depois de uma morrinha permanente desde as 12:00. Os acumulados até agora são os seguintes 
- Mensal: 27,5 mm (27% do normal)
- Inverno (1 de dezembro): 119,8 mm (39% do normal)
- Ano Hidrológico: 314,9 mm (64% do normal)

Em relação às temperaturas, a mínima foi de 9,9°C em Corroios e de 9,7°C na Charneca. Agora segue com 12,7°C e céu nublado.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2019 às 16:10)

As estações IPMA do Cabo Raso e Cabo da Roca têm apenas *0,9 mm* e *1,0 mm* de acumulado, respetivamente. 
O dia segue bastante cinzento e fresco. Amanhã volta o tempo ameno.


----------



## david 6 (18 Fev 2019 às 17:08)

já chuviscou durante a tarde um pouco


----------



## Candy (18 Fev 2019 às 17:33)

Boas,
 Apenas para deixar o registo de que, de repente, o céu ficou completamente negro!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Fev 2019 às 17:45)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Por aqui não me posso queixar muito, o problema é estar agora 10 ou 15 dias novamente sem precipitação! Esperemos que não aconteça  O evento até ao momento rendeu *9.7mm* por Azeitão, *17.3mm* por Sesimbra e *12.2mm* por Setúbal (IPMA) , metade do quais de precipitação pré-frontal! A frente em si , ficou bem aquém do modelado, mas também sabemos a complexidade deste eventos a nível de previsões! Tem chuviscado por Sesimbra, e sente.se bem o fresco pós-frontal na rua, estão apenas *9.7ºc* ! Ontem à mesma hora estava *14.1ºc*


----------



## Geopower (18 Fev 2019 às 17:55)

Final de dia com céu muito nublado com abertas. Vento forte de norte com rajadas.
12.3°C. Mar agitado com ondas de 4 a 5 metros.
Panorama W-N:


----------



## Gato Preto (18 Fev 2019 às 18:23)

Há pouco no Parque das Nações.
- Chuvisco;
- Vento fraco;
- 12ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Fev 2019 às 18:35)

E o dia termina assim 




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Candy (18 Fev 2019 às 18:37)

Peniche, há cerca de 10 minutos

Sul
Leste
N/Nordeste
Norte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (18 Fev 2019 às 18:39)

Poente a SW com céu nublado com abertas a proporcionar bonitas cores no céu:


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2019 às 19:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E o dia termina assim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nota-se que choveu bem por esses lados, essas cores, não sei bem porquê, têm um ar molhado  Belíssimas 



Geopower disse:


> Poente a SW com céu nublado com abertas a proporcionar bonitas cores no céu:


Se o Turner tivesse visto esses céus tinha ido logo a correr buscar as telas, as tintas e os pincéis!  
Magníficos


----------



## StormRic (18 Fev 2019 às 19:06)

Boa noite 

Algumas vistas ao poente no miradouro da Salvação, Santa Iria. 

Estavam 11,6°C, vento fraco de N.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Fev 2019 às 19:37)

Dia mais fresco, máxima mal passou os *12ºC* e alguns chuviscos.

Pôr do sol muito vibrante!

Algumas árvores já a dar flor, não sei o nome delas, mas são as típicas flores rosas ou brancas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Fev 2019 às 20:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Dia mais fresco, máxima mal passou os *12ºC* e alguns chuviscos.
> 
> Pôr do sol muito vibrante!
> 
> Algumas árvores já a dar flor, não sei o nome delas, mas são as típicas flores rosas ou brancas.



Provavelmente deve ser as magnólias, elas são características, pois dão as flores, e só depois rebentam as folhas.
É verdade hoje, houve direito a um belo por do sol, em tons alaranjados.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Fev 2019 às 20:50)

Pôr do sol realmente bastante bonito. Foto tirada pelo meu irmão, nas Amoreiras:




(Perdoem-me a qualidade, é um screenshot da foto). 
Isto está pior do que pensava.
A estação do MeteoOeiras vai com *6,6 mm* acumulados neste mês. Este mês está a ser tão seco como fevereiro 2012.


----------



## RStorm (18 Fev 2019 às 20:53)

Tarde fria com céu encoberto e chuviscos dispersos que acumularam mais *0,3 mm*, elevando o acumulado total diário para *11,4 mm*. 
Neste momento, o céu começou a abrir e o vento enfraqueceu e rodou para NW. 

Extremos de hoje: 

Mínima: *9,8ºC *
Máxima: *11,9ºC *
Acumulado: *11,4 mm *

T. Atual: *10,7ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Fev 2019 às 21:18)

Boa noite,
Depois de várias horas com morrinha (desde as 12:00 até às 16:00), o acumulado superou os 21 mm e chegou aos 21,1 mm. Destes, 18 mm foram da pré-frontal e os restantes da frontal e pós-frontal.

De resto, foi um dia bem mais fresco que o anterior e com alguma nebulosidade, que parece estar a querer desaparecer.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 12,8°C
Mín: 9,7°C
Prec: 3,1 mm
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h NNE

Corroios
Máx: 13,0°C
Mín: 9,9°C

Agora estão 10,7°C e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Fev 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia,
Voltámos ao mesmo.
Depois de um evento que rendeu 21,1 mm, temos céu limpo e 8,0°C.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Fev 2019 às 09:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Nota-se que choveu bem por esses lados, essas cores, não sei bem porquê, têm um ar molhado  Belíssimas



Obrigado João,foi uma boa rega sim, e o dia terminou com um poente bem intenso , como que ilustrando aquilo que se avizinha!  Mais uns dias secos, demasiado quentes para a época e continuando a alimentar esta preocupação de que o tempo vai escasseando para que o Verão seja tranquilo e pouco problemático por escassez de água nas barragens , aliando a isso o  velho problema dos incêndios, que em anos secos como até ao momento este está a ser , costuma ser drástico nesta matéria! Mas pronto, vamos acreditar que o que falta do pouco Inverno que falta ainda chova qualquer coisa, e que a Primavera seja pelo menos metade daquilo que foi o ano passado, já seria muito bom! 

Neste momento temperatura actual de *12.9ºc*, já ultrapassando a máxima de ontem que foi de *12.5ºc*! O vento sopra fraco de NNW, com *60% *de *HR*.


----------



## Manuel Amador (19 Fev 2019 às 09:59)

Bom dia

A reportar de Alenquer, a única diferença para os últimos é a temperatura que está mais baixa 12 agora, céu com uma ligeira neblina a Este. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Fev 2019 às 14:11)

Este dia começou logo com sol, e assim permanece ainda uma tarde bem amena.


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2019 às 15:26)

Boa tarde 

16,1°C
46%
5 - 10 Km/h quadrante NE

Ainda está verde a erva.






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (19 Fev 2019 às 18:38)

A super-Lua nasceu há vinte minutos.
Parque de Santa Iria 
10,8°C
72%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (19 Fev 2019 às 18:47)

Boa Tarde

Back to Pasmaceira  O dia foi soalheiro com temperatura amena, vento fraco de N e alguma nebulosidade no quadrante leste durante a tarde.

Mínima: *8,8ºC *
Máxima: *16,1ºC *

T. Atual: *12,6ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Fev 2019 às 22:29)

Boas,
9,6 graus.

Esta manhã presenciei vento algo intenso com rajadas, entre a  Malveira da Serra e a fronteira Cascais/Sintra na N247. Como sabem aqui nesta zona há ventos localizados que o IPMA não consegue prever, e hoje mais uma vez aconteceu isso. Curiosamente no cabo da Roca estava menos vento do que na referida estrada, incrível a influência da vertente sul da serra naquele troço da N247 junto às Almoinhas Velhas / Malveira da Serra. Uma estação lá ia chocar muita e boa gente. 

N247
https://goo.gl/maps/JR4rvvB8vqP2
-----
De resto, rede hidrográfica está um desastre.
Ribeira mais importante do concelho está assim...


----------



## remember (19 Fev 2019 às 23:05)

Boa noite,

Ontem ainda ocorreram mais uns aguaceiros fracos fixando o acumulado em 7.7 mm para todo o evento.

Hoje voltou o vento de Norte e também voltou a aquecer.

Máxima de 17°C e mínima de 10.2°C, que ainda deve ser alcançada antes da meia noite.

Fotos do treino de hoje.


















Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (19 Fev 2019 às 23:27)

Inverno continua seco e Fevereiro segue quente, acima de 16ºC nos próximos dias quase sempre. É chato...

Máxima: *17,8ºC*
Mínima/Agora:* 7,7ºC*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia,
Mais do mesmo. Que desgraça! 
Eu há um mês tinha alguma esperança que a situação mudasse. Contudo, não mudou! Aliás, o anticiclone apenas tem vindo a fortificar-se. Se formos ver os modelos a médio prazo, a (pouca) chuva prevista para dia 28 sumiu-se dos modelos aqui para a minha zona e não há mais chuva prevista até daqui a 15 dias. 
Não se deixem enganar pela erva verde: está tudo seco, até as barragens. 

Por agora, estão 6,0°C e céu limpo.


----------



## MSantos (20 Fev 2019 às 15:56)

Boa tarde! 

Dia de Primavera em Aveiras, muito sol e temperatura bem primaveris!


----------



## remember (20 Fev 2019 às 17:33)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de 6.6°C e máxima de 17.8°C.

Manhã fresca, mas a tarde pelo contrário está bem amena, com 17.5°C, 61% de HR e vento fraco/nulo de Sul.

Fim de treino fantástico, o céu encontra-se meio amarelado/esbranquiçado.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Fev 2019 às 19:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 9,6 graus.
> 
> Esta manhã presenciei vento algo intenso com rajadas, entre a  Malveira da Serra e a fronteira Cascais/Sintra na N247. Como sabem aqui nesta zona há ventos localizados que o IPMA não consegue prever, e hoje mais uma vez aconteceu isso. Curiosamente no cabo da Roca estava menos vento do que na referida estrada, incrível a influência da vertente sul da serra naquele troço da N247 junto às Almoinhas Velhas / Malveira da Serra. Uma estação lá ia chocar muita e boa gente.
> ...



Hoje a manhã acordou bem fresca,ás 8:30 estavam 5ºC, mas depois veio o sol e ainda deu para aquecer bem ao longo do dia.
@jonas_87 é muito desanimador ver essa linha de água completamente seca, lembro-me de ver alguns videos teu de bike a passares neste local.
Pois é as linhas de água estão bastante enfraquecidas um pouco por todo o nosso país, a chuva que caiu no inicio desta semana, contribuir mais alguns ribeiros subirem mais de 50 cm de altura, mas como a chuva te vindo a conta-gotas, agora logo voltam ao normal.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Fev 2019 às 21:16)

Boa tarde, 
Mais um dia igual aos outros, sem nada a dizer mais. Notam-se as poeiras do deserto no ar, vindas de sul. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,8°C 
Mín: 5,9°C 
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h ONO 
Índice ultravioleta máximo: 4 

Corroios
Máx: 17,4°C 
Mín: 4,8°C 

Agora estão 10,2°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2019 às 12:08)

Boas,

Impressionante a previsão para Domingo.
O Foreca já mete 23 graus para cá , graças à corrente de leste, pois claro.


----------



## RStorm (21 Fev 2019 às 19:32)

Boa Tarde

Prossegue o mesmo panorama: sol, poeira, nuvens altas e temperatura amena.
Durante as tardes tem surgido alguma nebulosidade baixa, provavelmente convectiva, e no caso de hoje o céu até esteve algo ameaçador.
Não fosse o vento fresco de Sul e as máximas seriam bem mais altas...

*Ontem: *

Mínima: *6,5ºC* 
Máxima: *17,6ºC 

Hoje: 
*
Mínima: *7,0ºC *
Máxima: *19,0ºC *

T. Atual: *15,6ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: S / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Fev 2019 às 19:57)

A tarde foi marcada por céu parcialmente nublado, e vento farco, bastante desfortável, não era tarefa fácil, permanecer á sombra durante muito tempo, a naão ser com algum casaco.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Fev 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite, a máxima hoje por aqui foi de 19.8ºC, amanhã será mais alta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Fev 2019 às 21:40)

Boa noite, 
Mais um dia igual aos outros, excetuando o aumento da poeira no ar, aliada a temperaturas mais elevadas. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,0°C 
Mín: 7,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h SSE 

Corroios 
Máx: 19,4°C 
Mín: 7,1°C 

Agora estão 12,1°C e céu limpo. 

Os próximos dias serão muito quentes. As previsões apontam para 23°C no domingo, algo inédito aqui para a zona. Veremos o que acontece.


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Fev 2019 às 13:26)

Boa tarde

Fotos de Setúbal, bastante calor para Fevereiro, mas pronto já é um facto conhecido a hora das fotos estavam 16, 18 graus e ainda não era meio dia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2019 às 15:29)

Boa tarde 

20,1°C
54%
Leste variável entre calma e até 12 Km/h
As duas fotos de cima de hoje, as outras de ontem e anteontem (cumulus mediocris).
Nitidamente o inicio da primavera antecipou-se de pelo menos um mês. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (22 Fev 2019 às 16:38)

24ºC aqui em Alenquer   esta horrível...
Penso que não é um máximo para o mes de Fevereiro porque me lembro de ha uns anos medir 27ºC, mas deixa-me muito preocupado com as arvores que andei a plantar ha umas semanas...tem que vir chuva e descer as temperaturas senão terei bastantes baixas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2019 às 18:09)

Hoje, ás 8:30 estavam 9ºC, e durante a tarde mesmo com o sol, o vento fraco e o céu parcialmente nublado, não chegou a aquecer muito.


----------



## StormRic (22 Fev 2019 às 18:16)

O mar ultrapassou a praia de Algés, a erosão é bem evidente.
















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (22 Fev 2019 às 18:39)

Boa Tarde

Nova máxima absoluta alcançada. Amanhã deve ser batida  

Mínima: *9,4ºC *
Máxima: *20,4ºC *

T. Atual: *17,7ºC *
HR: 57% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Fev 2019 às 18:48)

Boa tarde,

Já tenho dados relativos ao dia de hoje. Apesar de a máxima ser alta, não foi a maior temperatura da última década. No entanto, domingo será pior. 
De salientar que em fevereiro de 2017 foi registada aqui na zona da Charneca uma máxima muito perto dos 23ºC, contudo acabou por não chegar propriamente aos 23ºC. Em fevereiro de 2008 ocorreu uma vaga de calor em praticamente toda a região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, mas não afetando esta zona, sendo que as temperaturas não devem ter ultrapassado os 21ºC/22ºC. Fazendo as contas, a máxima da última década para o mês de fevereiro deve ser entre 22,7 e 22,9ºC.
Em Corroios é outra história, pois já se registaram lá temperaturas máximas mais elevadas por esta altura do ano. 

Dados do dia de hoje

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,5ºC
Mín: 9,4ºC
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h SE
Índice UV máximo: 5

Corroios
Máx: 22,9ºC
Mín: 9,0ºC

Agora estão 17,0ºC e céu limpo. Bastante quente comparando com os últimos dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Fev 2019 às 19:15)

Máxima de *21,2ºC* (se bem que tem o seu erro por excesso)
Mínima:* 9,1ºC 
*
Que Março e Abril tragam chuva...


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2019 às 19:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Máxima de *21,2ºC* (se bem que tem o seu erro por excesso)
> Mínima:* 9,1ºC
> *
> Que Março e Abril tragam chuva...



Assim esperemos, pois caso contrário poderemos ter um verão com muitos problemas.


----------



## remember (22 Fev 2019 às 19:34)

Boa tarde,

Isto é que vai para aqui um Sr. Fevereiro...
Máxima de ontem 18.5ºC, máxima de hoje de 20.6ºC e mínima de 10.8ºC.
Agora, sigo com 18.6ºC estagnados e com a humidade em queda esteve nos 67% (18:33) está nos 57%

Anda tudo trocado, um Fevereiro "mascarado" de Março


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Fev 2019 às 19:43)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que Março e Abril tragam chuva...


Infelizmente, não é isso que os modelos apontam, preveem claramente uma Primavera bem mais seca que a do ano passado.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (22 Fev 2019 às 21:04)

Boa noite, enfim o que dizer deste dia hoje, muito calor para esta altura, 22.1ºC de máxima que inverno este.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2019 às 10:55)

Amanhã vai aquecer bem...maldita lestada. 
Nem o cabo da Roca, vai escapar assim como todo litoral oeste. 


canara bank near me


----------



## Tonton (23 Fev 2019 às 11:53)

Bom dia,

Então, veja-se lá se parece uma manhã de Fevereiro nas temperaturas na zona......


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2019 às 11:56)

Tonton disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Então, veja-se lá se parece uma manhã de Fevereiro nas temperaturas na zona......



Boas imagina amanhã...
Não sei se reparaste na temperatura desta noite no cabo da Roca, foi muita alta, sempre nos 16/17 graus...


----------



## Tonton (23 Fev 2019 às 12:03)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas imagina amanhã...
> Não sei se reparaste na temperatura desta noite no cabo da Roca, foi muita alta, sempre nos 16/17 graus...



Obrigado, não tinha reparado... 17,8ºC às 7 da manhã!!! 

Com a lestada, nota-se bem, neste mapa de temperaturas, que a área habitualmente "fresquinha" de Sintra está toda já na casa dos 20º.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2019 às 12:15)

Tonton disse:


> Obrigado, não tinha reparado... 17,8ºC às 7 da manhã!!!
> 
> Com a lestada, nota-se bem, neste mapa de temperaturas, que a área habitualmente "fresquinha" de Sintra está toda já na casa dos 20º.



A estação de Santa Eufémia tem dados errados, para mim é como se não existisse.


----------



## Tonton (23 Fev 2019 às 14:02)

Para variar, uma panorâmica da rede Netatmo a esta hora, na zona.


----------



## jamestorm (23 Fev 2019 às 14:20)

aqui em Alenquer já vou com 24ºc medidos ainda ha pouco à sombra...
este poderá ser um dos Invernos mais quentes de sempre no total dos 3 meses de Inverno. Atenção a isso...


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (23 Fev 2019 às 16:24)

Incrivel 24.1ºC, isto assim é muito.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2019 às 17:28)

21 graus de máxima.
Não esperava tanto, vamos ver amanhã.

Hoje algumas estações do IPMA poderão ter tido registos de 24 graus, casos de Alcobaça e Coruche.

@Pedro1993 amanhã vou subir o ponto mais alto do teu concelho/distrito.


----------



## Geopower (23 Fev 2019 às 18:34)

Dia primaveril.  Máxima de 17.8°C. 
Céu limpo. Vento fraco. Mar com ondas de 3 a 4 metros. 
Poente com algumas poeiras:


----------



## RStorm (23 Fev 2019 às 19:20)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente, tal como era esperado e a temperatura só não subiu mais graças ao vento, que soprou fraco de Sul durante a tarde.

Mínima: *7,9ºC *
Máxima: *20,6ºC *

T. Atual: *16,5ºC *
HR: 44%
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Fev 2019 às 19:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> @Pedro1993 amanhã vou subir o ponto mais alto do teu concelho/distrito.


Boa tarde @jonas_87. Já tentei ir ao ponto mais alto do distrito (Serra de Aire) e tive que voltar para trás, isto porque o caminho para lá é tramado. Cheio de pedragulhos, com rochas afiadas, nem terra batida tem... É um desastre! Espero que esteja melhor, já que quando aconteceu isto foi em 5 de maio de 2016, há cerca de 3 anos atrás. 
________________
Falando sobre o dia de hoje, mais um dia quentinho tipo maio, com bastante sol e também bastantes poeiras. A máxima já foi alta, mas amanhã será ainda mais alta, com uma temperatura prevista de 23°C. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 22,3°C 
Mín: 9,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 17 km/h 
Índice UV máximo: 5 

Corroios
Máx: 22,6°C 
Mín: 9,2°C 

Agora estão 13,8°C e céu limpo. Chuva só lá para dia 27, e será muito pouca. A chuva prevista para dia 2 já foi cortada dos modelos. Mas que tristeza...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Fev 2019 às 20:03)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa tarde @jonas_87. Já tentei ir ao ponto mais alto do distrito (Serra de Aire) e tive que voltar para trás, isto porque o caminho para lá é tramado. Cheio de pedragulhos, com rochas afiadas, nem terra batida tem... É um desastre! Espero que esteja melhor, já que quando aconteceu isto foi em 5 de maio de 2016, há cerca de 3 anos atrás.
> ________________
> Falando sobre o dia de hoje, mais um dia quentinho tipo maio, com bastante sol e também bastantes poeiras. A máxima já foi alta, mas amanhã será ainda mais alta, com uma temperatura prevista de 23°C.
> 
> ...



Boas, 
Obrigado pelas dicas. 
Vou subir pelo Vale Fojo e desço pelo vale Garcia, depois vou direito à zona das pegadas de dinossauros.
Vou começar a volta na nascente do Almonda e terminar nesse mesmo sítio. 
---
14,1 graus


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Fev 2019 às 20:47)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Obrigado pelas dicas.
> Vou subir pelo Vale Fojo e desço pelo vale Garcia, depois vou direito à zona das pegadas de dinossauros.
> Vou começar a volta na nascente do Almonda e terminar nesse mesmo sítio.
> ...



Por acaso apenas conheço esses trilhos através de fotos, nunca percorri nenhum desses trilhos, mas também gostava de os explorar, já vi que tens de me convidadar, pois ainda não encontrei companhia para essas andanças.

Hoje foi uma grande dia, bastante preechido, aliás saí de casa ás 6:30 da manhã e só regressei ás 19 horas, todos juntos planta-mos mais de 2000 árvores, e uma sebe com 250 metros de comprimentos, na Golegã, seguindo sempre o sistema agroflorestal, com base no trabalho do Ernst Göstch.
Foram 6500 m2 de plantação.
Muito calor durante todo o dia, com a temperatura a rondar os 25ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2019 às 00:05)

Continuam os extremos de Primavera.

Máxima:* 21,2ºC*
Mínima: *7ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2019 às 11:33)

Bom dia
Esta manhã segue já bem quente, com 19ºC.
A "primavera" está de facto já bem avançada, apesar de não ter sequer começado, ás árvores estão já a iniciar a floração, e as aves, e as abelhas estão a trabalhar já a um ritmo acelerado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2019 às 12:21)

Bom dia,
A mínima foi de 7,3ºC na Charneca e de 7,7ºC em Corroios. 
Agora estão 17,8ºC e céu limpo. A esta hora, já existem estações que ultrapassaram os 23ºC, inclusive estações na área de abrangência do nosso amigo @Ricardo Carvalho. Mas, como eu já tenho vindo a reparar desde que vivo na Charneca há cerca de 2 anos, entre estar aqui e estar no Litoral Oeste é exatamente a mesma coisa.  Portanto, as expectativas eram altas mas, se calhar não é bem assim...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Fev 2019 às 14:19)

Boas!
Fim de semana bem quentinho. 
Ontem foi dia de caminhada pela Pedra Amarela, na serra de Sintra. Umas fotos no miradouro:













Hoje, o dia segue ainda mais quente que ontem e com menos poeiras. Um verdadeiro dia de primavera.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (24 Fev 2019 às 16:14)

Boa tarde e a primavera segue no seu esplendor, a máxima até agora foi de 23.8ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2019 às 16:37)

E lá se foram os 23°C previstos. Maldito vento!  De resto, mais um dia de céu limpo com menos poeiras no ar. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,8°C 
Mín: 7,3°C
Rajada máxima: 17 km/h NE 
Índice UV máximo: 6

Corroios 
Máx: 23,8°C 
Mín: 7,7°C

Agora estão 21,3°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Geopower (24 Fev 2019 às 17:58)

Mais um dia ameno.
Temperatura máxima: 17.3°C
Vento fraco de norte.
Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.
Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.


Vista para Norte:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vista para NW:


----------



## RStorm (24 Fev 2019 às 19:54)

Boa Noite

Dia autêntico de primavera  

Hoje fui dar um passeio pela Costa da Caparica e Fonte da Telha e parecia um dia de verão, tal era a enchente de pessoas! Só quando se olhava para a ondulação é que se lembrava que estávamos no Inverno...

Já se notou uma diminuição das poeiras.

Mínima: *7,0ºC *
Máxima: *22,3ºC *

T. Atual: *15,9ºC*
HR: 63% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Fev 2019 às 22:04)

Bemmm Cabo da Roca a chegar aos 21ºC 

Por aqui *23,4ºC* de máxima, efeito de o vento mais fresco de NE/E ser barrado, pelo que temperatura sobe e bem. 
Mínima de* 5,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Fev 2019 às 22:43)

Boas,
Máxima valente por cá.
23,4 graus!
De manhã cedo o termómetro do carro marcou 6 graus em Manique.
---
Bem, a nascente do Almonda é algo espectacular, corria bastante bem e com uma cor de água inacreditável, uns azulado/esverdeado cristalino. Aquelas construções/renova estraga muito a paisagem.
De resto subi a serra de aire, foi uma subida brutal, pois foram 550 mts de desnível, 125 mts cá em baixo e 678 mts no topo. Achei uma serra demasiado abandonada/isolada/agreste, o que deve estar ligado a ausência de estrada alcatroada. Havia uma estação abandonada lá, cota 670 mts, deve ser uma EMA do SNIRH. 
A temperatura estava elevada no topo, certamente nos 18/20 graus e soprava vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Fev 2019 às 23:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bem, a nascente do Almonda é algo espectacular, corria bastante bem e com uma cor de água inacreditável, uns azulado/esverdeado cristalino. Aquelas construções/renova estraga muito a paisagem.
> De resto subi a serra de aire, foi uma subida brutal, pois foram 550 mts de desnível, 125 mts cá em baixo e 678 mts no topo. Achei uma serra demasiado abandonada/isolada/agreste, o que deve estar ligado a ausência de estrada alcatroada. Havia uma estação abandonada lá, cota 670 mts, deve ser uma EMA do SNIRH.
> A temperatura estava elevada no topo, certamente nos 18/20 graus e soprava vento fraco.



Boa noite @jonas_87, 
Ainda bem que não subiste por Norte, porque a estrada que sobe por lá, nos últimos 2 km, é medonha. Sei disso porque o Norte da serra é mais elevado que o Sul.
A serra é despovoada devido ao calcário. Toda a água que cai é infiltrada pelas rochas. Além disso, não há ribeiras a correrem para Norte, por isso não há terrenos férteis onde as pessoas se podem instalar. 
O Maciço Cársico Estremenho é muito interessante e já foi alvo de vários estudos. O mais interessante é que a Serra de Aire, tal como outras serras da região de Lisboa e Vale do Tejo, foi elevada do nível do mar há 40 milhões de anos devido a um conjunto de vulcões existente na região de Lisboa, designado de Complexo Vulcânico de Lisboa.


----------



## remember (25 Fev 2019 às 08:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso apenas conheço esses trilhos através de fotos, nunca percorri nenhum desses trilhos, mas também gostava de os explorar, já vi que tens de me convidadar, pois ainda não encontrei companhia para essas andanças.
> 
> Hoje foi uma grande dia, bastante preechido, aliás saí de casa ás 6:30 da manhã e só regressei ás 19 horas, todos juntos planta-mos mais de 2000 árvores, e uma sebe com 250 metros de comprimentos, na Golegã, seguindo sempre o sistema agroflorestal, com base no trabalho do Ernst Göstch.
> Foram 6500 m2 de plantação.
> Muito calor durante todo o dia, com a temperatura a rondar os 25ºC.



Bom dia,

De louvar a iniciativa Pedro Só por curiosidade as terras são tuas?

Bem, fim de semana ameno, a Primavera quis mesmo vir mais cedo, tanta chuva aqui perto...

Sábado, máxima de 21.5ºC e mínima de 10ºC, domingo mínima de 7.9ºC e máxima de 22.2ºC

Hoje, a mínima foi de 9.5ºC, sigo com 12.9ºC, 71% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## srr (25 Fev 2019 às 09:30)

Bom dia,

Abrantes - Geada nos vales com Zero graus.

Agora já com 11º Graus, 

Como todo o pais, grandes amplitudes térmicas, nestes dias.


----------



## rmsg (25 Fev 2019 às 15:26)

Temperaturas incríveis na zona de Coimbra, entre 24 e 29 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2019 às 15:35)

rmsg disse:


> Temperaturas incríveis na zona de Coimbra, entre 24 e 29 ºC



Essa estação de Miranda do Corvo(29graus) sempre apresentou problemas na leitura das maximas. O proprietário tarda em não resolver o problema no RS.


----------



## remember (25 Fev 2019 às 15:39)

Parece que o dia mais quente deste Fevereiro, está encontrado e continua a subir...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2019 às 16:21)

Boa tarde 

23,2°C
39%

IC - 20 Caparica
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2019 às 16:26)

18,8°C
54%

Caparica 



Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2019 às 16:46)

Praia da Rainha 

19,4°C
70%

Ar marítimo de uma brisa muito fraca do quadrante W













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2019 às 17:47)

16,8°C 
70%
Calma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (25 Fev 2019 às 17:58)

Mais um dia em que a máxima foi de primavera 23,5ºC, foi bom para praticar uma corrida de 10km de trail.


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2019 às 18:30)

Praia da Rainha 

16,2°C a descer
71%
Neblina espessa oculta a margem norte e o Cabo Espichel
WNW estável 4 Km/h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Fev 2019 às 18:45)

Da duna para o parque, descida de 3°C.

13,1°C
81%
Calma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Fev 2019 às 18:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Máxima valente por cá.
> 23,4 graus!
> De manhã cedo o termómetro do carro marcou 6 graus em Manique.
> ...





remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim de facto a nascente do Almonda, é um sítio maravilhoso, estive esta tarde em Torres Novas, e o rio levam algum caudal, onde até está submerso, um pequeno passeio ribeirinho, onde os dá acesso ao barcos.
Pois a antiga fábrica da Renova, construída em cima da nascente acaba por estragar o paisagem, fala-se que a própria Renova queria fazer lá um projecto de requalificação do local, mas como é um local frágil, não se sabe se é melhor mexer muito ou simplesmente deixar como está.

Não estas árvores foram plantadas para uma empresa na Golegã, ou ainda me faltam plantar quase 100 macieiras, para completar as 400 árvores para dar por encerrada esta temporada.

Hoje foi mais um dia bem quente, ao meio da manhã, já mais parecia que estavamos já ao meio da tarde, tal não era já o calor, isto ás vezes até parece que já estamos em Abril ou Maio.
Aliás desci agora até ao final do meu terreno e já se nota bem a diferença de temperaturas, apenas com um desnível de 10 metros.


----------



## RStorm (25 Fev 2019 às 20:12)

Boa Noite

Dia mais quente até agora. Felizmente, as poeiras parecem já ter desaparecido por completo...

Mínima: *6,9ºC *
Máxima: *22,6ºC *

T. Atual: *17,0ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Fev 2019 às 20:47)

Bom dia,

Hoje foi um dia muito especial. *Atingiu-se a marca dos 23,0ºC na Charneca, uma temperatura que não ocorria há mais de 20 anos. *
De resto, nada a dizer. Mais um dia de grande amplitude térmica e sem poeiras do deserto.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 23,6ºC
Mín: 8,1ºC
Rajada máxima: 17 km/h NE

Corroios
Máx: 24,1ºC
Mín: 9,3ºC 

Agora estão 13,7ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2019 às 22:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim de facto a nascente do Almonda, é um sítio maravilhoso, estive esta tarde em Torres Novas, e o rio levam algum caudal, onde até está submerso, um pequeno passeio ribeirinho, onde os dá acesso ao barcos.
> Pois a antiga fábrica da Renova, construída em cima da nascente acaba por estragar o paisagem, fala-se que a própria Renova queria fazer lá um projecto de requalificação do local, mas como é um local frágil, não se sabe se é melhor mexer muito ou simplesmente deixar como está.
> 
> Não estas árvores foram plantadas para uma empresa na Golegã, ou ainda me faltam plantar quase 100 macieiras, para completar as 400 árvores para dar por encerrada esta temporada.
> ...



Boas Pedro,

Deixo então fotos de ontem

Almonda:





















Serra de Aire

Início da subida

Foi uma subida brutal, do lado pior da serra, pois a base da vertente sul por onde subi tem uma altitude muito baixa, o que faz disparar o desnível comparativamente com a vertente norte. Um belo desafio.










Cota 500 mts



what are other duties of a forensic anthropologist

Topo da serra de Aire.
Vértice geodésico de primeira ordem - Aire-678 mts





Aqui foi a  cota 547 mts. Em cima do Vértice geodésico de 2 ordem - Goucha Larga.


----------



## remember (25 Fev 2019 às 23:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Sim de facto a nascente do Almonda, é um sítio maravilhoso, estive esta tarde em Torres Novas, e o rio levam algum caudal, onde até está submerso, um pequeno passeio ribeirinho, onde os dá acesso ao barcos.
> Pois a antiga fábrica da Renova, construída em cima da nascente acaba por estragar o paisagem, fala-se que a própria Renova queria fazer lá um projecto de requalificação do local, mas como é um local frágil, não se sabe se é melhor mexer muito ou simplesmente deixar como está.
> 
> Não estas árvores foram plantadas para uma empresa na Golegã, ou ainda me faltam plantar quase 100 macieiras, para completar as 400 árvores para dar por encerrada esta temporada.
> ...


Boa iniciativa 
Máxima de 23°C a mais alta deste Fevereiro.

Agora, 15.4°C, 61% de HR e vento fraco, nulo.

Enviado do meu Lenovo TB-8304F1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Fev 2019 às 23:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Deixo então fotos de ontem
> 
> ...


Bem...com tanta curva de nível junta deves ter sofrido um pouco.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Fev 2019 às 23:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Bem...com tanta curva de nível junta deves ter sofrido um pouco.


Sim é uma encosta imponente, mas até correu bem, a sombra do vale fojo ajudou um bom bocado ao longo da subida.
O piso da serra é muito cansativo, parecido a Montejunto, muito calhau em todo lado.
-----

13,6 graus


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2019 às 12:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Deixo então fotos de ontem
> 
> ...



Excelentes fotos, obtidas, num local excelente, grande vista, nesta última foto.
As águas da nascente em tons azuis, até faz lembrar ás praias havaianas.
E também um local com um enorme potencial turístico por explorar ainda.


----------



## StormRic (26 Fev 2019 às 15:47)

Boa tarde 

Cirrostratus espessos são as nuvens dominantes.

22,5°C
37%
Vento fraco variável do quadrante NE.

Primavera em pleno. Flores, abelhas, folhas a rebentar, pássaros a fazer ninhos.














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Fev 2019 às 16:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Bom dia,
> A mínima foi de 7,3ºC na Charneca e de 7,7ºC em Corroios.
> Agora estão 17,8ºC e céu limpo. A esta hora, já existem estações que ultrapassaram os 23ºC, inclusive estações na área de abrangência do nosso amigo @Ricardo Carvalho. Mas, como eu já tenho vindo a reparar desde que vivo na Charneca há cerca de 2 anos, entre estar aqui e estar no Litoral Oeste é exatamente a mesma coisa. Portanto, as expectativas eram altas mas, se calhar não é bem assim...



Esse foi o dia mais quente por cá, *24.7ºc* por volta das* 17.20H* ! Mas não me surpreendeu de todo face ás previsões para esse dia, esta zona da península de Setúbal é um forno com correntes de leste! Quem conhece sabe do que falo 

------------------------------

Mas pronto, parece que o "bom"   tempo tem os dias contados , mas sinceramente tenho pena da malta que venera o Carnaval, tanto tempo sem chover , e vai chover logo nessa altura,grande galo!  Agora fora de brincadeiras, algum dia tinha que ser , e quanto mais rápido melhor  Neste momento *21.2ºc*, *30%* de *HR *, e vento moderado predominante de *SE*! Secura total 

Fica umas fotos do  fim-de-semana quase de Verão !




Portinho da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Serra do Risco by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Roselha-grande (Cistus albidus) by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Pedra da Anicha by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Portinho da Arrábida by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Fev 2019 às 17:03)

Onda de calor continua, *21,2ºC* de máxima. Mínima de *6,9ºC.
*
5º dia consecutivo acima dos 21ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2019 às 17:36)

Apesar de não haver tempestade, o céu está cheio de mammatus (apesar de não serem muito perceptíveis nas fotos - tiradas com o telemóvel).

Sigo com 20,6ºC.


----------



## remember (26 Fev 2019 às 17:36)

Boa tarde,

Máxima de 21°C, hoje ao contrário de ontem, tarde marcada por vento de S/SE, que torna o ambiente um pouco desagradável onde sopra com mais intensidade.

Fim de tarde nublado, nota-se bem o céu azul para NE.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (26 Fev 2019 às 17:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Apesar de não haver tempestade, o céu está cheio de mammatus.
> 
> Sigo com 20,6ºC.


Estava a reparar no mesmo 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Fev 2019 às 18:00)

Hoje o dia já não aqueceu tanto como ontem, devido ao céu parcialmente nublado, e vento fraco, hoje não dava vontade de andar de t-shirt.
As árvores estão já em plena floração, e outras estão já a iniciar a rebentação de folhas, os melros e o pica-pau, andam numa euforia.


----------



## RStorm (26 Fev 2019 às 18:55)

Boa Tarde

O dia de hoje já foi diferente dos anteriores, com céu encoberto por nuvens altas e vento moderado de S/SE.

Mínima: *6,7ºC *
Máxima: *21,4ºC *

T. Atual: *17,8ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: S / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Fev 2019 às 19:13)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Onda de calor continua, *21,2ºC* de máxima. Mínima de *6,9ºC.
> *
> 5º dia consecutivo acima dos 21ºC



Os 21,8 graus de máxima no Cabo da Roca no passado dia 24 é algo impensável, muito provavelmente recorde da estação.
No boletim de Fevereiro  o Ipma deve fazer referência a estes e outros registos.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2019 às 22:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas Pedro,
> 
> Deixo então fotos de ontem
> 
> ...


Duas coisas que ando há anos para fazer: ir à nascente do Almonda, que é um sítio quase surreal, e escalar a Serra d'Aire  Tenho é que procurar um acesso mais simpático pelo lado norte  Grande subida João, as vistas devem ser mesmo arrebatadoras 



StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Primavera em pleno. Flores, abelhas, folhas a rebentar, pássaros a fazer ninhos.
> 
> ...


Estes _prunus _até não estão muito fora de época, são sempre dos primeiros a florir. Já as folhas sim, algumas estão já bem adiantadas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Fev 2019 às 22:12)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje foi o 5º dia consecutivo com temperaturas superiores a 20ºC. Nem parece que estamos em fevereiro...
A máxima foi um pouco mais baixa que a de ontem e a mínima igual às anteriores, nos valores normais. 
Pelo resto da Europa está igual, ou pior! Bilbau teve uma máxima de quase 27ºC  e certas zonas de França superaram os 28ºC! Sítios tão a norte como Copenhaga chegaram aos 18ºC!   

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,7ºC
Mín: 8,5ºC
Rajada máxima: 22 km/h

Corroios
Máx: 22,3ºC
Mín: 8,6ºC 

Agora estão 12,3ºC e céu nublado. Amanhã deverá cair alguma chuva, esta que será fraquinha e deverá ser a última chuva antes de o mês acabar. 

*Anexo:*
Acumulados de precipitação aqui da Charneca:  
- Fevereiro: 27,3 mm (29% do normal)
- Inverno: 119,8 mm (41% do normal)
- Ano hidrológico: 317,8 mm (71% do normal)


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2019 às 22:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Esse foi o dia mais quente por cá, *24.7ºc* por volta das* 17.20H* ! Mas não me surpreendeu de todo face ás previsões para esse dia, esta zona da península de Setúbal é um forno com correntes de leste! Quem conhece sabe do que falo
> 
> ------------------------------
> 
> ...


Magníficas  As duas primeiras estão 
Bonitos os _cistus_ parecem ser feitos de papel  
Posso estar errado, mas tenho cá um feeling que a última foto é uma foto de família...


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2019 às 22:17)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Máxima de 21°C, hoje ao contrário de ontem, tarde marcada por vento de S/SE, que torna o ambiente um pouco desagradável onde sopra com mais intensidade.
> 
> ...


Foste aos States e não avisaste? Esta foto faz lembrar, remotamente, as Great Plains


----------



## Geopower (27 Fev 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia. 14.2°C. Vento fraco. Céu pouco nublado. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Panorâmica para NW, com céu muito nublado:


----------



## Stormlover (27 Fev 2019 às 13:17)

Bom dia, céu nublado por nuvens altas! É tao bom ver as noticias alarmantes e altamente sensacionalistas falharem sobre a chuva que supostamente vinha hoje ( que eu nunca acreditei porque uma pessoa vê os modelos … ) Tempo ameno


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2019 às 13:36)

Boa tarde 

Discrepância curiosa entre a previsão descritiva e a previsão horária, mas a região de Lisboa pode ter destas coisas.
Mesmo assim, alguns pequenos nimbostratus para dar falsas esperanças...





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2019 às 13:58)

18,0°C
68%
Vento? Nem senti-lo, calma. 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Fev 2019 às 14:21)

Boa tarde!
Céu bastante negro a N e NO (foto sem qualquer edição):


----------



## jamestorm (27 Fev 2019 às 14:29)

calor e calor por aqui, chuva q era bom..nada


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2019 às 14:46)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Céu bastante negro a N e NO (foto sem qualquer edição):


Última esperança de ver UM pingo de chuva antes de acabar o inverno.
Movimento de WNW 
Calma.
17,5°C
61%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Fev 2019 às 15:04)

No radar foram visíveis algumas manchas isoladas de precipitação associada à frente em dissipação. Para lá, já é novamente o céu pouco nublado. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Fev 2019 às 15:05)

Esta tarde segue com céu parcialmente , mas nem assim deixa de fazer calor, de manhã quando vi assim o tempo mudado, ainda pensei que iria estar mais fresco, mas parece que me enganei.
19.2ºC


----------



## remember (27 Fev 2019 às 17:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Foste aos States e não avisaste? Esta foto faz lembrar, remotamente, as Great Plains


Boa tarde,

Quem me dera  vista para Alverca.

Mais um treino, hoje mais fresquinho, mas com uma máxima de 18.4°C. A mínima foi de 11.3°C.

Mais uma foto no mesmo local, os Saganhos mouros já começam a florir.

17.8°C, 64% de HR e vento fraco/nulo de Norte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (27 Fev 2019 às 19:36)

Boa Tarde

Dia ameno com sol, vento fraco de N/NW e alguma nebulosidade, principalmente durante a manhã.
Como já era de esperar, nem um pingo caiu... 

Mínima: *9,9ºC *
Máxima: *18,3ºC *

T. Atual: *14,1ºC *
HR: 73% 
Vento: N / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Fev 2019 às 22:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Duas coisas que ando há anos para fazer: ir à nascente do Almonda, que é um sítio quase surreal, e escalar a Serra d'Aire  Tenho é que procurar um acesso mais simpático pelo lado norte  Grande subida João, as vistas devem ser mesmo arrebatadoras
> 
> 
> Estes _prunus _até não estão muito fora de época, são sempre dos primeiros a florir. Já as folhas sim, algumas estão já bem adiantadas.



Confesso que fiquei deslumbrado com aquele sitio, nascente do Almonda.
Com mais uns graus em cima, que belo mergulho dava.  Fazes  tu muito bem, zona sempre excelente para passear e explorar.
---
Neste momento já tenho forma de medir o vento, comprei aplicação Zephyr Pro wind meter, custa 4 euros, vale muito a pena. Está versão já regista rajadas até 109 km/h.
Há pouco da minha janela, aproveitando algum vento registei uma rajada a rondar os 50 km/h. Lá para Maio para a frente isto vai dar jeito para fazer o acompanhamento da época de nortada, que por cá é localizada e com poder do costume.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Fev 2019 às 23:10)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia um pouco diferente. Foi um dia com céu nublado e alguma morrinha aqui pela Charneca, que acabou por acumular 0,1 mm, talvez a última chuva antes de março começar, e que promete ter mais alguma chuva aqui pela minha zona do que fevereiro teve. Em Corroios nem caiu uma pinga. 
O acumulado mensal segue nos 27,4 mm. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,3°C 
Mín: 10,8°C 
Prec: 0,1 mm 
Rajada máxima: 22 km/h

Corroios
Máx: 18,7°C 
Mín: 10,1°C 

Agora estão 12,2°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Fev 2019 às 23:24)

João Pedro disse:


> Magníficas  As duas primeiras estão
> Bonitos os _cistus_ parecem ser feitos de papel
> Posso estar errado, mas tenho cá um feeling que a última foto é uma foto de família...


És muito perspicaz tu Sim a minha mulher e filhota andam por ali sim senhor  Só falta o Argo E concordo contigo,  sempre achei isso também, as pétalas dos cistus parecem completamente papel Obrigado João  

-------------------------

Quanto ao tempo,hoje um pouco mais fresco e húmido , mas mesmo assim máxima de 21.3°c! Incrível a secura que já vai para aqui! Humidade à superfície já praticamente nula em muitos locais, e os modelos lá continuam a atrasar a precipitação! Cá para mim como isto anda,ainda chove tanto na próxima semana ,como choveu hoje!

Neste momento estão 12.2°c, 70 % de HR , e vento praticamente nulo.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2019 às 10:08)

Hoje bem mais vento por cá.
Registei há bocado rajada máxima 71 km/h no miradouro das penhas do marmeleiro, Murches-Alcabideche.
Que jeito que isto vai dar para fazer medições de vento.


----------



## jamestorm (28 Fev 2019 às 12:21)

Dia menos quente em Alenquer..17ºC neste momento...mas chuva que era bom já retiraram alguma e desceram probabilidade  de chover na proxima semana, vamos ver


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2019 às 14:32)

Boa tarde

Ontem choveu "torrencialmente", contei TRÊS pingos!

Hoje continua a primavera mas mais fresca:
17,5°C
52%

Nuvens altas e algumas médias, cirrocumulus e altocumulus, movimento de WSW. 

Vento fraco < 10 Km/h, quadrante NW.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (28 Fev 2019 às 15:53)

Boa tarde!

Prossegue o tempo aborrecido... Céu muito nublado por nuvens altas aqui por Aveiras, nota-se algum vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Fev 2019 às 16:27)

A tarde segue com céu nublado, e começou a resfrescar desde o inicio da tarde, pois a manhã até foi bem amena, e que ainda deu para fazer a inauguração da t-shirt desta temporada.


----------



## StormRic (28 Fev 2019 às 20:38)

O poente de hoje 






Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (28 Fev 2019 às 22:09)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> És muito perspicaz tu Sim a minha mulher e filhota andam por ali sim senhor  Só falta o Argo E concordo contigo,  sempre achei isso também, as pétalas dos cistus parecem completamente papel Obrigado João



Só não acerto os números do euromilhões!  De nada! 



StormRic disse:


> O poente de hoje
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimo!


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Fev 2019 às 22:44)

Poente fenomenal mais uma vez. Uma do insta:


A minha tentativa rápida na estação de Roma-Areeiro a tentar captar as cores que envadiam o túnel das linhas de comboio:






Máxima: *19,2ºC*
Mínima: *8,2ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Fev 2019 às 22:55)

Quando dei pelo pôr-do-sol magnífico já foi tarde de mais. Ainda assim, deixo o registo possível.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Fev 2019 às 23:05)

O local do registo do vento forte desta manhã. 













navigate to the nearest gas station


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2019 às 23:33)

Boa noite, 
Está quase a acabar o mês de fevereiro e o inverno de 2018/2019! 

Por hoje, um dia com alguma nebulosidade alta e descida das temperaturas. Nada a dizer mais. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,5°C 
Mín: 8,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 18 km/h N 

Corroios
Máx: 18,8°C
Mín: 9,3°C 

Agora estão 10,8°C e céu limpo. 

O mês de fevereiro, infelizmente, irá acabar bem abaixo do normal em termos de precipitação. Por aqui só caíram 27,4 mm ou cerca de 30% do normal.  O inverno acaba com 41% do normal de precipitação, com apenas 119,9 mm acumulados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mar 2019 às 12:29)

StormRic disse:


> O poente de hoje
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brutal  Esteve divinal Ricardo, infelizmente não tinha a máquina à mão! Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mar 2019 às 12:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Só não acerto os números do euromilhões!


----------



## StormRic (1 Mar 2019 às 16:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Brutal  Esteve divinal Ricardo, infelizmente não tinha a máquina à mão! Obrigado pela partilha


Obrigado, mas olha que foi mesmo por pouco que não o apanhava, o céu quase encoberto não fazia prever. O nascer de hoje parecia que ia ficar idêntico mas as cores não chegaram a saturar-se, acinzentou-se logo. Penso que hoje o primeiro poente de Março pode ficar bonito.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Mar 2019 às 09:47)

StormRic disse:


> Obrigado, mas olha que foi mesmo por pouco que não o apanhava, o céu quase encoberto não fazia prever. O nascer de hoje parecia que ia ficar idêntico mas as cores não chegaram a saturar-se, acinzentou-se logo. Penso que hoje o primeiro poente de Março pode ficar bonito.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk



De nada então, ainda bem que conseguiste, até porque foi um poente intenso, mas muito rápido, e com a tua partilha, e do resto da malta todos poderão ver  Ontem tinha a máquina comigo à espera do mesmo que tu, mas não se passou nada!  Ahahah..


----------

